# IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel



## skye

I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!

I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.

9 May 2018

IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart



Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.


----------



## sparky

~S~


----------



## skye

Billy_Kinetta said:


> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.




Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.


----------



## Weatherman2020

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart


Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
Click to expand...


Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.

America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.

Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.

As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
Click to expand...


On their own, no Western involvement. Period.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
Click to expand...


Let's see if Bibi really means what he says!

I hope and pray he does!

10 May 2018

We don't want a war with Iran, says Netanyahu - Independent.ie


----------



## BlackFlag

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
Click to expand...

Lol yeah right


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only the Muslim crazies, Jewish crazies, and Christian crazies want a war.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Israel will do what it needs to do to protect Israel.


----------



## GHook93

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart



Israel has a right to defend herself. This was an unprovoked attack and she would be just in responding with force. 

My guess is these was a test of Israel’s will. 20 projectiles that caused no damages or injuries.

Iran threats Israel constantly. Israel has had nukes for decades and has been repeatedly attacked by her neighbors and she has yet to use them.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

BlackFlag said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
Click to expand...


The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.


----------



## GHook93

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...


Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.

So get your facts right you dumbfuck


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to defend herself. This was an unprovoked attack and she would be just in responding with force.
> 
> My guess is these was a test of Israel’s will. 20 projectiles that caused no damages or injuries.
> 
> Iran threats Israel constantly. Israel has had nukes for decades and has been repeatedly attacked by her neighbors and she has yet to use them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Does Syria have a right to defend themselves? Yes.


----------



## GHook93

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
Click to expand...


I love when the mental midget antisemites talk about shit with no facts.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
Click to expand...


It has always been that way *Mod Edit:* *DO NOT BYPASS THE WORD FILTER*, we have only invaded the Middle East to hell Muslims like the Kuwaitis.

GHook93
Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

Israel will only use nukes if she is overrun or nukes are used against her.

If she does, the Islamic ME cities from Damascus to Istanbul to Tehran will glow for 100  years.


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
Click to expand...


It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.

So get a clue dumbfuck 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


*"Another stupid uneducated moron."*

Yes you are.

*"They haven’t provoked anything." *

Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.

*"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*

Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.


----------



## GHook93

JakeStarkey said:


> Only the Muslim crazies, Jewish crazies, and Christian crazies want a war.



Mostly Muslim crazies! Nearly all conflicts out there Muslims are involved. Nigeria, Pakistan vs India, Afghanstan, Chechens against Russia. Muslim separatist in China. Kosovo vs Serbs. Myanmar. Philippines etc.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.
> 
> So get a clue dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


*"but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge!"*

LOL at this, Iran wanted Saddam to remain in charge. Hilarious, you are either a total fool or perhaps are drunk or whatever.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
Click to expand...


To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them


----------



## Penelope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...


You are so right, no need for the US to  get involved, but we will. So sick of it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.



We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.
> 
> So get a clue dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge!"*
> 
> LOL at this, Iran wanted Saddam to remain in charge. Hilarious, you are either a total fool or perhaps are drunk or whatever.
Click to expand...

Removing Sadaam removed the counterweight to Iran’s regional ambitions.  Couldn’t have made Iran happier with that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right, no need for the US to  get involved, but we will. So sick of it.
Click to expand...


America is Mystery, Babylon. NYC, Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.
> 
> So get a clue dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge!"*
> 
> LOL at this, Iran wanted Saddam to remain in charge. Hilarious, you are either a total fool or perhaps are drunk or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Removing Sadaam removed the counterweight to Iran’s regional ambitions.  Couldn’t have made Iran happier with that.
Click to expand...


Are you going to cheerlead for War With Iran?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
Click to expand...

So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?  

I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.

Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
Click to expand...


Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
Click to expand...

I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...
Click to expand...

You lefties are a broken record.

Pacification has never worked in all of history.

Big sticks do. Just ask Rocket Man.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
Click to expand...


Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
Click to expand...


Of course Mexico cannot fire missiles at your home. What if California kept randomly bombing bits of Mexico and then one day Mexico shelled a bit of California? Under International Law that would be considered okay because Mexico had been provoked by the actions of California.

Well we can agree about Hamas and also Hezbollah. We cannot agree though on anything that could escalate into a WWIII situation.


----------



## Penelope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right, no need for the US to  get involved, but we will. So sick of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is Mystery, Babylon. NYC, Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Penelope

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
Click to expand...


We are in this mess due to Trump.


----------



## skye

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
Click to expand...



Stop with the BS.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
Click to expand...


This mess has been going on for decades. Has to come to a head eventually


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties are a broken record.
> 
> Pacification has never worked in all of history.
> 
> Big sticks do. Just ask Rocket Man.
Click to expand...


I have commented many times at this forum that I like Bibi, but on this situation I 100% do not agree with him, Israel needs to GTFO of the Syrian mess, them doing these random bombing missions INSIDE Syria are just adding fuel to an already out of control fire, nobody should want the whole thing to blow up into a total inferno.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Pompeo  on the news just now saying the US supports Israel and the Saudis.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This mess has been going on for decades. Has to come to a head eventually
Click to expand...


There is never going to be peace in the Middle East, the entire region is a madhouse and always has been, time for The West to just GTFO and leave them to it, if they all want to just continue arguing and killing each other then let them do it, the Middle East is not worth potentially having WWIII which would include some type of nuclear weapons being fired off.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This mess has been going on for decades. Has to come to a head eventually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is never going to be peace in the Middle East, the entire region is a madhouse and always has been, time for The West to just GTFO and leave them to it, if they all want to just continue arguing and killing each other then let them do it, the Middle East is not worth potentially having WWIII which would include some type of nuclear weapons being fired off.
Click to expand...


That's never going to happen. Just being a realist


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pompeo  on the news just now saying the US supports Israel and the Saudis.



Why does America kiss the buttocks of the Saudi's, considering Saudi Arabia's involvement in the September 11th attacks? WTF Saudi Arabia should have been turned into rubble in 2002.

The situation of a WWIII would be America, Israel and Saudi Arabia vs The Rest of The World, meaning that The Rest of The World would be opposed to a WWIII situation.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo  on the news just now saying the US supports Israel and the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America kiss the buttocks of the Saudi's, considering Saudi Arabia's involvement in the September 11th attacks? WTF Saudi Arabia should have been turned into rubble in 2002.
> 
> The situation of a WWIII would be America, Israel and Saudi Arabia vs The Rest of The World, meaning that The Rest of The World would be opposed to a WWIII situation.
Click to expand...


It's complex and I have no answers for that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

GHook93 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only the Muslim crazies, Jewish crazies, and Christian crazies want a war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly Muslim crazies! Nearly all conflicts out there Muslims are involved. Nigeria, Pakistan vs India, Afghanstan, Chechens against Russia. Muslim separatist in China. Kosovo vs Serbs. Myanmar. Philippines etc. Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Nah, the apocalyptic fools in all three religions would love an end of days shoot out.


----------



## Coyote

Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!

Israel attacked first.


----------



## Lipush

This is still a rolling event.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.



Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.


----------



## skye

Lipush said:


> This is still a rolling event.




Are rockets still being fired, Lipush?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skye said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is still a rolling event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are rockets still being fired, Lipush?
Click to expand...


Back and forth according to the news


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
Click to expand...

No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.

But when they start something that is a different dynamic.

I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This mess has been going on for decades. Has to come to a head eventually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is never going to be peace in the Middle East, the entire region is a madhouse and always has been, time for The West to just GTFO and leave them to it, if they all want to just continue arguing and killing each other then let them do it, the Middle East is not worth potentially having WWIII which would include some type of nuclear weapons being fired off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's never going to happen. Just being a realist
Click to expand...


It could happen if people are forced to choose a side, the two sides would be continuing to be pulled in by Saudi Arabia and Israel both essentially do not give a SHIT about ANY Western nation and both just use The West for what they can get from Western Governments, so side A is continue to be pulled in and then have the SHTF and everything blowing up or side B is GTFO.

The other thing is of course the hypocrisy of the silence about what Saudi Arabia is doing in Yemen, the poorest nation in the Middle East, Saudi Arabia is in FULL violation of ALL International Law, now carpet bombing and STARVING what remains of the Yemeni population and they only get away with this because America and Israel supports Saudi Arabia, total hypocrisy, all this crap and crocodile tears about Syrian children, WTF about the Yemeni children who the Saudi's have been bombing for two years and are now starving them.


----------



## Lipush

Not on us as of yet, Skye. A Patriot was activated earlier tonight, right now our Aircraft are attacking Iranian bases. Up untill half an hour ago I could still hear our aircraft over my town, now it is quiet. But it seems like things are very tense. They're telling northern citizens to stay close to shelters. They say its probably the most intense clashing between Israelnand Syria since 73.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
Click to expand...


Wars have started for less.


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
Click to expand...

Yes.

And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.


----------



## Lipush

And here they go again.

Nope. No chance of sleeping tonight


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.
Click to expand...


All I can say is Israel ain't playing and neither is Trump and Mattis.

Take that for what it's worth


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lipush said:


> Not on us as of yet, Skye. A Patriot was activated earlier tonight, right now our Aircraft are attacking Iranian bases. Up untill half an hour ago I could still hear our aircraft over my town, now it is quiet. But it seems like things are very tense. They're telling northern citizens to stay close to shelters. They say its probably the most intense clashing between Israelnand Syria since 73.



Take care of yourself


----------



## Death Angel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
Click to expand...

You would think different if you lived in a country that size surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Israel ain't playing and neither is Trump and Mattis.
> 
> Take that for what it's worth
Click to expand...

Here is food for thought Sassy


Trump Considers Military Options After Attack On Syrian Civilians

COCKER: That's a great question. It is dangerous. You may remember some weeks ago, the Iranians sent an unarmed drone over Israel kind of to see what would happen. The Israelis shot it down, then conducted airstrikes on ground facilities in Syria, lost a plane. Had they lost the pilots, too, we might be in a regional war. *So right now, the level of complexity is immense. Iran, Israel, the United States, Turkey, Russia - external players. Internal - Hezbollah, Islamic State, al-Qaida, Free Syrian Army, Syrian Democratic Forces. It reminds me uncomfortably of how the stage was set in August 1914.*

Nobody wanted a war then. *The tangle of alliances created a war. You see that same tangle of alliances with powers large and small all over the landscape. *Again, had those Israeli pilots been killed, that might have lit the fuse. And again, nobody wants a big war here. Nobody wanted a big war a hundred years ago. We got one. I hope we avoid it this time.


----------



## Lipush

That's interesting. On the news now they say that the government calls to the mayor of northern city of Kiryat Shmona to open public shelters. Kiryat Shmona is in the Galille area. Up untill now they only called to the citizens of the Golan Heights to stay close to shelters. Kiryat Shmona is southern to the Golan. It means that they expect clashes to escalate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
Click to expand...


Israel has a right to defend themselves, but the problem which is primarily confined to America is that Americans automatically like robots support Israel because it's Israel they refuse to be critical ever and on any level, outside of this mindset the majority of others can see what is happening now and that is that Israel is stirring shit because they want to start a Shit Storm with Iran, they WANT War With Iran and it's a war that Israel will not fight, when the big SHTF they'll expect American boots on the ground to die in the tens of thousands....and while that is happening while the American troops are dying, the International Globalists and the International Banksters who are also Globalists in their New York City HQs will be rubbing their hands together and doing a happy dance.


----------



## Lipush

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not on us as of yet, Skye. A Patriot was activated earlier tonight, right now our Aircraft are attacking Iranian bases. Up untill half an hour ago I could still hear our aircraft over my town, now it is quiet. But it seems like things are very tense. They're telling northern citizens to stay close to shelters. They say its probably the most intense clashing between Israelnand Syria since 73.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself
Click to expand...


Thanks. I'm living far from those areas but I planned to drive up north this morning. Blughcs.


----------



## Death Angel

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.


The ones that matter can take care of it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> 
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Israel ain't playing and neither is Trump and Mattis.
> 
> Take that for what it's worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is food for thought Sassy
> 
> 
> Trump Considers Military Options After Attack On Syrian Civilians
> 
> COCKER: That's a great question. It is dangerous. You may remember some weeks ago, the Iranians sent an unarmed drone over Israel kind of to see what would happen. The Israelis shot it down, then conducted airstrikes on ground facilities in Syria, lost a plane. Had they lost the pilots, too, we might be in a regional war. *So right now, the level of complexity is immense. Iran, Israel, the United States, Turkey, Russia - external players. Internal - Hezbollah, Islamic State, al-Qaida, Free Syrian Army, Syrian Democratic Forces. It reminds me uncomfortably of how the stage was set in August 1914.*
> 
> Nobody wanted a war then. *The tangle of alliances created a war. You see that same tangle of alliances with powers large and small all over the landscape. *Again, had those Israeli pilots been killed, that might have lit the fuse. And again, nobody wants a big war here. Nobody wanted a big war a hundred years ago. We got one. I hope we avoid it this time.
Click to expand...


Yeah and  I just saw Turkey is squawking now. It's heating up


----------



## Lipush

Another city in the north calls to residents to enter public shelters- Metula.


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Israel ain't playing and neither is Trump and Mattis.
> 
> Take that for what it's worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is food for thought Sassy
> 
> 
> Trump Considers Military Options After Attack On Syrian Civilians
> 
> COCKER: That's a great question. It is dangerous. You may remember some weeks ago, the Iranians sent an unarmed drone over Israel kind of to see what would happen. The Israelis shot it down, then conducted airstrikes on ground facilities in Syria, lost a plane. Had they lost the pilots, too, we might be in a regional war. *So right now, the level of complexity is immense. Iran, Israel, the United States, Turkey, Russia - external players. Internal - Hezbollah, Islamic State, al-Qaida, Free Syrian Army, Syrian Democratic Forces. It reminds me uncomfortably of how the stage was set in August 1914.*
> 
> Nobody wanted a war then. *The tangle of alliances created a war. You see that same tangle of alliances with powers large and small all over the landscape. *Again, had those Israeli pilots been killed, that might have lit the fuse. And again, nobody wants a big war here. Nobody wanted a big war a hundred years ago. We got one. I hope we avoid it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and  I just saw Turkey is squawking now. It's heating up
Click to expand...

Fuck


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
Click to expand...


The situation pre-dates The Donald.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
Click to expand...

Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation pre-dates The Donald.
Click to expand...

The Donald is the gasoline on the fire.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
Click to expand...


I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war


----------



## rylah

*Those among Israel who are now in the daylight - please say Tehilim:*

א לַֽמְנַצֵּ֗חַ מִזְמ֥וֹר לְדָוִֽד:
ב יַֽעַנְךָ֣ יְ֖הֹוָה בְּי֣וֹם צָרָ֑ה יְ֜שַׂגֶּבְךָ֗ שֵׁ֚ם | אֱלֹהֵ֬י יַֽעֲקֹֽב:
ג יִשְׁלַ֣ח עֶזְרְךָ֣ מִקֹּ֑דֶשׁ וּ֜מִצִּיּ֗וֹן יִסְעָדֶֽךָּ:
ד יִזְכֹּ֥ר כָּל־מִנְחֹתֶ֑יךָ וְ֜עוֹלָֽתְךָ֗ יְדַשְּׁנֶ֣ה סֶּֽלָה:
ה יִֽתֶּן־לְךָ֥ כִלְבָבֶ֑ךָ וְֽכָל־עֲצָֽתְךָ֥ יְמַלֵּֽא:
ו נְרַ֚נְּנָ֨ה | בִּ֘ישׁ֚וּעָתֶ֗ךָ וּבְשֵׁם־אֱלֹהֵ֥ינוּ נִדְגֹּ֑ל יְמַלֵּ֥א יְ֜הֹוָ֗ה כָּל־מִשְׁאֲלוֹתֶֽיךָ:
ז עַתָּ֚ה יָדַ֗עְתִּי כִּ֚י הוֹשִׁ֥יעַ | יְהֹוָ֗ה מְשִׁ֫יח֥וֹ יַֽ֖עֲנֵהוּ מִשְּׁמֵ֣י קָדְשׁ֑וֹ בִּ֜גְבוּר֗וֹת יֵ֣שַׁע יְמִינֽוֹ:
ח אֵ֣לֶּה בָ֖רֶכֶב וְאֵ֣לֶּה בַסּוּסִ֑ים וַֽאֲנַ֓חְנוּ | בְּשֵׁם־יְהֹוָ֖ה אֱלֹהֵ֣ינוּ נַזְכִּֽיר:
ט הֵמָּה כָּֽרְע֣וּ וְנָפָ֑לוּ וַֽאֲנַ֥חְנוּ קַּ֜֗מְנוּ וַנִּתְעוֹדָֽד:
י יְהֹוָ֥ה הוֹשִׁ֑יעָה הַ֜מֶּ֗לֶךְ יַֽעֲנֵ֥נוּ בְיֽוֹם־קָרְאֵֽנוּ:

1For the conductor, a song of David.
2May the Lord answer you on a day of distress; may the name of the God of Jacob fortify you.
3May He send your aid from His sanctuary, and may He support you from Zion.
4May He remember all your meal offerings and may He accept your fat burnt offerings forever.
5May He give you as your heart [desires], and may He fulfill all your counsel.
6Let us sing praises for your salvation, and let us assemble in the name of our God; may the Lord fulfill all your requests.
7Now I know that the Lord saved His anointed; He answered him from His holy heavens; with the mighty acts of salvation from His right hand.
8These trust in chariots and these in horses, but we-we mention the name of the Lord our God.
9They kneel and fall, but we rise and gain strength.
10O Lord, save [us]; may the King answer us on the day we call.

Psalm 20


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wars have started for less.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> And the situation right now, is very reminiscent of the lead up to WW1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is Israel ain't playing and neither is Trump and Mattis.
> 
> Take that for what it's worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is food for thought Sassy
> 
> 
> Trump Considers Military Options After Attack On Syrian Civilians
> 
> COCKER: That's a great question. It is dangerous. You may remember some weeks ago, the Iranians sent an unarmed drone over Israel kind of to see what would happen. The Israelis shot it down, then conducted airstrikes on ground facilities in Syria, lost a plane. Had they lost the pilots, too, we might be in a regional war. *So right now, the level of complexity is immense. Iran, Israel, the United States, Turkey, Russia - external players. Internal - Hezbollah, Islamic State, al-Qaida, Free Syrian Army, Syrian Democratic Forces. It reminds me uncomfortably of how the stage was set in August 1914.*
> 
> Nobody wanted a war then. *The tangle of alliances created a war. You see that same tangle of alliances with powers large and small all over the landscape. *Again, had those Israeli pilots been killed, that might have lit the fuse. And again, nobody wants a big war here. Nobody wanted a big war a hundred years ago. We got one. I hope we avoid it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and  I just saw Turkey is squawking now. It's heating up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck
Click to expand...


It's all going according to plan, as I commented before expect a False Flag within the next 72 hours.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Sure. That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots


What's the alternative Coyote? What would you tell Israel? Roll over and allow yourselves to be wiped out by fanatical Muslims?


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
Click to expand...

I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
Click to expand...


Considering three quarters of Iran is mountainous how can it just be an air war? Also no war in history has ever been won from the air, you have to put boots on the ground.

Iran has not attacked America, so about this time you should be thinking why should American boots be put on the ground in Iran to die? Who exactly are American troops going to die for?


----------



## Lipush

It seems like IDF attacked multiple airports and Syria's 4th division.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
Click to expand...


I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering three quarters of Iran is mountainous how can it just be an air war? Also no war in history has ever been won from the air, you have to put boots on the ground.
> 
> Iran has not attacked America, so about this time you should be thinking why should American boots be put on the ground in Iran to die? Who exactly are American troops going to die for?
Click to expand...


I'm going on what military minds tell me


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternative Coyote? What would you tell Israel? Roll over and allow yourselves to be wiped out by fanatical Muslims?
Click to expand...


I would not have killed the deal with Iran, for one.  At least it bought time to deal with these many fires.  It would have been better to, along with allies engaged and pressured Iran through seperate sanctions and deals to change their financing of terrorists etc.  we have no right to tell Israel what to do and likewise Israel has no right to drag us into something they may well be escalating.  But I am not sure of this.


----------



## Coyote

All of this is proxy wars between international powers carried out on the backs of the Syrian people


----------



## Coyote

SassyIrishLass said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
Click to expand...

I hope you are absolutely right.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter what The Donald thinks, he will do whatever the Neo-Conservatives order him to do which is War With Iran.

Whatever happened to Trump Putting America First? How is getting involved in a War With Iran putting America first?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
Click to expand...


Time will tell. If I learn anything I can share I'll let you know


----------



## Death Angel

SassyIrishLass said:


> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran


A wise bet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
Click to expand...


Wouldn't have WW1 just been basically Austria vs Serbia, if not for larger powers like Russia, or Germany getting involved?

You're arguing against, or for bigger governments like the U.S.A, or Russia to get involved?

Because it could just  be like Israel vs Iran, but then when larger powers  get involved like Russia, or the U.S.A cause it to become WW3. (Just like in WW1)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> All of this is proxy wars between international powers carried out on the backs of the Syrian people



They do not give a shit about the Syrian peoples, they also do not give a shit about the American peoples, the European peoples or the Russian or Chinese peoples.

Essentially if you want War With Iran then you should be willing to put a uniform on and go and die yourself, doesn't matter if you are 18 or 80 if you are 80 and you have a hardon right now for War With Iran then get  a uniform and go and die in Iran.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
Click to expand...


Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Death Angel said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> A wise bet.
Click to expand...


Israel claims Iranian Qud forces fired the rockets First time Israel has directly blamed Iran


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
Click to expand...


I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have WW1 just been basically Austria vs Serbia, if not for larger powers like Russia, or Germany getting involved?
> 
> You're arguing against, or for bigger governments like the U.S.A, or Russia to get involved?
> 
> Because it could just  be like Israel vs Iran, but then when larger powers  get involved like Russia, or the U.S.A cause it to become WW3. (Just like in WW1)
Click to expand...


What I am saying is what you said in your last sentence.  But outside powers are already involved.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> Israel will do what it needs to do to protect Israel.



What about Palestine, opps I guess they don't have rights.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will do what it needs to do to protect Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Palestine, opps I guess they don't have rights.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Syria and Israel. Stay on topic


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Weatherman2020 said:


> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.



Israel's  no more an ally than Iran.

I'd like to hear how they are, exactly?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that matter can take care of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have WW1 just been basically Austria vs Serbia, if not for larger powers like Russia, or Germany getting involved?
> 
> You're arguing against, or for bigger governments like the U.S.A, or Russia to get involved?
> 
> Because it could just  be like Israel vs Iran, but then when larger powers  get involved like Russia, or the U.S.A cause it to become WW3. (Just like in WW1)
Click to expand...


There would have been no First War if the British had not put their face in business that had nothing to do with them. We were attacked when Franz Ferdinand and Sophie were assassinated, we had a RIGHT to declare war, the British had no business, but again think they can punch above their weight and when they realise they cannot they have to get America to get involved to save them, they did this in the First War and also again in the Second War, the British caused both to be World Wars by having to get America to save their buttocks on two occasions.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
Click to expand...


Hamas?

More like if China, supported Mexicans living in the U.S.A to form a Mexican state on your home, and kill, expel, or oppress you. but Canada came in to rescue you.

Guess  in this analogy which is Britain, which is Iran, which is Palestine, and which is is Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
Click to expand...


Was my comment directed at you?

I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.

We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.

We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.

We aren't like you. (Thankfully)

If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  That is what they said about WW1...short war, no prob....idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told it would be mostly an air war. That's from people who know the game and how it's played. Iran can't win an air war
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
Click to expand...


They are frightened of being called Anti-Semitic or whatever, totally ridiculous of course. They need to get over this, it's just name calling it means nothing, they should stop be frightened of being called names.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe it will be that simple.  Remember how we were told Iraq would be a quick in and out mission accomplished sort of thing?  And WW1...everyone thought it would be quick.  I hope I am just overly pessimistic but Trump is so erratic I have no Trust in his leadership in this sort of situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
Click to expand...


You're loons, dude


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> A wise bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel claims Iranian Qud forces fired the rockets First time Israel has directly blamed Iran
Click to expand...


Essentially we need Independent and Non-Partisan verification about all of this, Israel's word cannot be accepted as it has a vested interest in the SHTF with Iran.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> A wise bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel claims Iranian Qud forces fired the rockets First time Israel has directly blamed Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essentially we need Independent and Non-Partisan verification about all of this, Israel's word cannot be accepted as it has a vested interest in the SHTF with Iran.
Click to expand...


Well Israel is lighting it up as we comment

I have little ones to get to bed. Hopefully this will settle down before it goes too far


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
Click to expand...


The loons aren't the Zion-nuts who just made messes only in Iraq?

All that was created in Iraq was refugees, mass murder of Iraqis, killings of American service-man,  and get this, expansion of Iran's influences into Iraq, and Syria by Shiite proxies.

Now you Zion-nuts want to do the same with Iran?

No thanks.


----------



## skye

@DEFCONWSALERTS
CLARIFICATION: We are watching the events coming out of Israel and Syria, but at this time we are not very concerned about an escalation TO A NUCLEAR CONFLICT. We will continue to monitor.-"



I hope DEFCON is right,  because  the situation seems serious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

SassyIrishLass said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
Click to expand...


I'm not even 100% Polish,  despite looking, and identifying more with my Polish roots, I'm actually part Irish.

My Irish relatives here didn't like Jews, or Southerners,

Just like my Polish relatives here didn't like Jews, or Southerners.

Catholic power, down with Jews, Protestants, and Muslims too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be Israel carrying the load. My money is on them against Iran
> 
> 
> 
> A wise bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel claims Iranian Qud forces fired the rockets First time Israel has directly blamed Iran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Essentially we need Independent and Non-Partisan verification about all of this, Israel's word cannot be accepted as it has a vested interest in the SHTF with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Israel is lighting it up as we comment
> 
> I have little ones to get to bed. Hopefully this will settle down before it goes too far
Click to expand...


That's because Israel must want to light it up, if they did not they would be doing everything they can to de-escalate, as I said I like Bibi, but this is where someone like me draws the line in the sand. I know that on Wednesday Bibi went to Moscow to explain to Putin WTF Israel was even doing in Syria and he and Putin talked about how they could coordinate better because as we know Russia is also involved in Syria and now Israel has been doing these random bombing missions inside Syria, there is too much activity in Syria and too many players involved now, including Turkey in the North.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loons aren't the Zion-nuts who just made messes only in Iraq?
> 
> All that was created in Iraq was refugees, mass murder of Iraqis, killings of American service-man,  and get this, expansion of Iran's influences into Iraq, and Syria by Shiite proxies.
> 
> Now you Zion-nuts want to do the same with Iran?
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...

Iraq had nothing to do with “zionists”.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loons aren't the Zion-nuts who just made messes only in Iraq?
> 
> All that was created in Iraq was refugees, mass murder of Iraqis, killings of American service-man,  and get this, expansion of Iran's influences into Iraq, and Syria by Shiite proxies.
> 
> Now you Zion-nuts want to do the same with Iran?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq had nothing to do with “zionists”.
Click to expand...


Iraq also had nothing to do with September 11th, there was no need for Iraq War II, they should have carpet bombed Saudi Arabia and also Southern Pakistan and not Iraq.


----------



## skye

Thing are escalating....not good....not good at all

BEIRUT (Reuters) - Israeli rocket fire destroyed a Syrian radar installation early on Thursday, Syrian state news agency SANA cited a military source as saying.



Israel destroys Syrian radar site: Syrian state media


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are nearly 100% of White U.S.A Southerners Zionists, including Liberal ones like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loons aren't the Zion-nuts who just made messes only in Iraq?
> 
> All that was created in Iraq was refugees, mass murder of Iraqis, killings of American service-man,  and get this, expansion of Iran's influences into Iraq, and Syria by Shiite proxies.
> 
> Now you Zion-nuts want to do the same with Iran?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq had nothing to do with “zionists”.
Click to expand...


Name one W Bush official who was not a Zionist?


----------



## skye

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already told you I'm a Yankee. My ancestors fought for the Union, dope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was my comment directed at you?
> 
> I hear a lot of anti-Jewish, and or anti-Israeli things here in Pawling New York bars thus far from Conservatives.
> 
> We are totally different than the Hick Welfare states.
> 
> We are Catholic, and used to living with Jews.
> 
> We aren't like you. (Thankfully)
> 
> If it meant to stop WW3 because of Zionuts from the Southern states, I'd gladly support a Civil War with "Hick states"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're loons, dude
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The loons aren't the Zion-nuts who just made messes only in Iraq?
> 
> All that was created in Iraq was refugees, mass murder of Iraqis, killings of American service-man,  and get this, expansion of Iran's influences into Iraq, and Syria by Shiite proxies.
> 
> Now you Zion-nuts want to do the same with Iran?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iraq had nothing to do with “zionists”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one W Bush official who was not a Zionist?
Click to expand...



Can you stop your stupid anti-Zionist  trolling? 

Go away.God what a moron.


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...


Israel needs no one to fight their battles for them.  Israel may not start a war, but they sure as hell just might finish it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think different if you lived in a country that size surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies
Click to expand...


Who's the morons who decided to make their country surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies, if they had other options?
(Israel of course)

Funny that my beloved Poland is  in a worse position than Israel but people like you don't care. How come?

Especially considering that Polish Americans voted for Trump by approx 65%, and Jewish Americans voted for Hillary by approx 75%.

But, absolutely you don't pander to Poles, like Jews.

 Israel vs Iran, yeah?
Try Poland vs Russia, and the EU.

Russia threatened Poland over taking down Soviet memorials, and the EU threatened Poland over not taking in Islamic refugees /  the Tribunal Court Crisis where Polish Right Wingers PiS the ones the EU hates, tried to counter the balance of Polish Left Wingers PO, who illegally put in judges.

Anyways, the bottom line is this.

Why should I care about America, Israel, Iran yada, yada as a Polish American.

Actually Israel / American has also bullied Poland over it's Libel laws against blaming Poland for the Holocaust, or for not paying Jews properties lost in the Communist era.

Why should I give a shit about any of you f*cks?

Has the U.S.A, or Israel treated Polish people well?
No.

Has Iran treated Polish people well?
Better, absolutely.

Iran didn't recognize the Partitions of Poland, Iran is where Poles also traveled to get out of the oppressive Nazi, and Soviet regimes.

So, why should I side with your side?


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
Click to expand...



*No one but Iran* has asked for this and if they get war, then the mechanisms of war they've long sought to master will resolve in weeks what decades of empty diplomacy and facile talk have failed to do other than to allow Iran to grow far beyond its station in the first place.  As to the rest of your rant about psychopaths, warmongers, neocons, insanity, dominionists, Holly Rollers, and the rest of your empty groupings and hollow labels, I suggest you just get your doctor to simply up the meds.

And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.


----------



## skye

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think different if you lived in a country that size surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the morons who decided to make their country surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies, if they had other options?
> (Israel of course)
> 
> Funny that my beloved Poland is  in a worse position than Israel but people like you don't care. How come?
> 
> Especially considering that Polish Americans voted for Trump by approx 65%, and Jewish Americans voted for Hillary by approx 75%.
> 
> But, absolutely you don't pander to Poles, like Jews.
> 
> Israel vs Iran, yeah?
> Try Poland vs Russia, and the EU.
> 
> Russia threatened Poland over taking down Soviet memorials, and the EU threatened Poland over not taking in Islamic refugees /  the Tribunal Court Crisis where Polish Right Wingers PiS the ones the EU hates, tried to counter the balance of Polish Left Wingers PO, who illegally put in judges.
> 
> Anyways, the bottom line is this.
> 
> Why should I care about America, Israel, Iran yada, yada as a Polish American.
> 
> Actually Israel / American has also bullied Poland over it's Libel laws against blaming Poland for the Holocaust, or for not paying Jews properties lost in the Communist era.
> 
> Why should I give a shit about any of you f*cks?
> 
> Has the U.S.A, or Israel treated Polish people well?
> No.
> 
> Has Iran treated Polish people well?
> Better, absolutely.
> 
> Iran didn't recognize the Partitions of Poland, Iran is where Poles also traveled to get out of the oppressive Nazi, and Soviet regimes.
> 
> So, why should I side with your side?
Click to expand...



what does this s**t     ^^^ 


  has   to do with this  Iran and Israel thread? can't you control yourself?


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
Click to expand...



The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *No one but Iran* has asked for this and if they get war, then the mechanisms of war they've long sought to master will resolve in weeks what decades of empty diplomacy and facile talk have failed to do other than to allow Iran to grow far beyond its station in the first place.  As to the rest of your rant about psychopaths, warmongers, neocons, insanity, dominionists, Holly Rollers, and the rest of your empty groupings and hollow labels, I suggest you just get your doctor to simply up the meds.
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
Click to expand...


So you are a Neo-Conservative Shill. Congratulations. Will you put a uniform on and go and die in Iran? Of course you won't.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

skye said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think different if you lived in a country that size surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the morons who decided to make their country surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies, if they had other options?
> (Israel of course)
> 
> Funny that my beloved Poland is  in a worse position than Israel but people like you don't care. How come?
> 
> Especially considering that Polish Americans voted for Trump by approx 65%, and Jewish Americans voted for Hillary by approx 75%.
> 
> But, absolutely you don't pander to Poles, like Jews.
> 
> Israel vs Iran, yeah?
> Try Poland vs Russia, and the EU.
> 
> Russia threatened Poland over taking down Soviet memorials, and the EU threatened Poland over not taking in Islamic refugees /  the Tribunal Court Crisis where Polish Right Wingers PiS the ones the EU hates, tried to counter the balance of Polish Left Wingers PO, who illegally put in judges.
> 
> Anyways, the bottom line is this.
> 
> Why should I care about America, Israel, Iran yada, yada as a Polish American.
> 
> Actually Israel / American has also bullied Poland over it's Libel laws against blaming Poland for the Holocaust, or for not paying Jews properties lost in the Communist era.
> 
> Why should I give a shit about any of you f*cks?
> 
> Has the U.S.A, or Israel treated Polish people well?
> No.
> 
> Has Iran treated Polish people well?
> Better, absolutely.
> 
> Iran didn't recognize the Partitions of Poland, Iran is where Poles also traveled to get out of the oppressive Nazi, and Soviet regimes.
> 
> So, why should I side with your side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what does this s**t     ^^^
> 
> 
> has   to do with this  Iran and Israel thread? can't you control yourself?
Click to expand...


I'm explaining why I shouldn't support your side of America + Israel.

If anything I prefer the Iran side.

Not that I'd personally wish to get involved.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Complete horsecrap.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart



Doesn't help when Trump is pocking the fire continually.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would think different if you lived in a country that size surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's the morons who decided to make their country surrounded by blood thirsty Muzzies, if they had other options?
> (Israel of course)
> 
> Funny that my beloved Poland is  in a worse position than Israel but people like you don't care. How come?
> 
> Especially considering that Polish Americans voted for Trump by approx 65%, and Jewish Americans voted for Hillary by approx 75%.
> 
> But, absolutely you don't pander to Poles, like Jews.
> 
> Israel vs Iran, yeah?
> Try Poland vs Russia, and the EU.
> 
> Russia threatened Poland over taking down Soviet memorials, and the EU threatened Poland over not taking in Islamic refugees /  the Tribunal Court Crisis where Polish Right Wingers PiS the ones the EU hates, tried to counter the balance of Polish Left Wingers PO, who illegally put in judges.
> 
> Anyways, the bottom line is this.
> 
> Why should I care about America, Israel, Iran yada, yada as a Polish American.
> 
> Actually Israel / American has also bullied Poland over it's Libel laws against blaming Poland for the Holocaust, or for not paying Jews properties lost in the Communist era.
> 
> Why should I give a shit about any of you f*cks?
> 
> Has the U.S.A, or Israel treated Polish people well?
> No.
> 
> Has Iran treated Polish people well?
> Better, absolutely.
> 
> Iran didn't recognize the Partitions of Poland, Iran is where Poles also traveled to get out of the oppressive Nazi, and Soviet regimes.
> 
> So, why should I side with your side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what does this s**t     ^^^
> 
> 
> has   to do with this  Iran and Israel thread? can't you control yourself?
Click to expand...


Sobie is posting in the wrong thread? Yes? No?


----------



## skye

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help when Trump is pocking the fire continually.
Click to expand...



President Trump is poking nothing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
Click to expand...


1.) Most true right wingers don't care about Israel, if anything more true right wingers are more anti-Israel, and anti-Jewish in countries like Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Austria, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, Russia,  France, Bulgaria, Croatia and Greece are more likely to have  anti-Israel  sentiments, it's basically just stupid Protestants from Liberal countries the U.S.A, Netherlands, UK, and perhaps sometimes Sweden whom support it.

2.)  W Bush the Neocon helped collapse Sunni strongman Saddam Hussein in a Shiite majority country of Iraq, next to Shiite Iran.
Thus the Shiite has hit the fan, as Shiite Iran has spread influences West into Iraq, and Syria.

3.) Israel already has nuclear weapons,  how ridiculous is it that there's all this shuffling, and Chimping out over another country which doesn't even have nuclear weapons?

4.)Western Liberalism? You mean the ones created largely by Jews, and propped up largely by Jews?


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *No one but Iran* has asked for this and if they get war, then the mechanisms of war they've long sought to master will resolve in weeks what decades of empty diplomacy and facile talk have failed to do other than to allow Iran to grow far beyond its station in the first place.  As to the rest of your rant about psychopaths, warmongers, neocons, insanity, dominionists, Holly Rollers, and the rest of your empty groupings and hollow labels, I suggest you just get your doctor to simply up the meds.
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a Neo-Conservative Shill. Congratulations. Will you put a uniform on and go and die in Iran? Of course you won't.
Click to expand...



Lucy, do you ever make a sensible intelligent comment that deals with the OP without labeling others with facile names?  Your remarks are not even coherent.  When maybe you can get your flailing emotions out of your arguments, maybe you will make more sense.


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Complete horsecrap.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.


----------



## toobfreak

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Most true right wingers don't care about Israel, if anything more true right wingers are more anti-Israel, and anti-Jewish in countries like Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Austria, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, Russia,  France, Bulgaria, Croatia and Greece are more likely to have  anti-Israel  sentiments, it's basically just stupid Protestants from Liberal countries the U.S.A, Netherlands, UK, and perhaps sometimes Sweden whom support it.
> 
> 2.)  W Bush the Neocon helped collapse Sunni strongman Saddam Hussein in a Shiite majority country of Iraq, next to Shiite Iran.
> Thus the Shiite has hit the fan, as Shiite Iran has spread influences West into Iraq, and Syria.
> 
> 3.) Israel already has nuclear weapons,  how ridiculous is it that there's all this shuffling, and Chimping out over another country which doesn't even have nuclear weapons?
> 
> 4.)Western Liberalism? You mean the ones created largely by Jews, and propped up largely by Jews?
Click to expand...


I love it when people label others with names like "neocon."  As soon as I read such things it delegitimizes much of your position.  I wonder if you asked Bush if he was a "neocon" if he would agree with that name?  I bet not.  As to Israel, I have no great love or hate for them other than the fact that they are:

A).  The only democracy in the Middle East.
B).  They have been a damn good ally and friend of ours for years.
C).  They are very good at everything they do.  If they screen for terrorists, they do it EFFECTIVELY, not like our stupid political TSA.  If they fight a war, they really fight to win.  They don't do things by half measures.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *No one but Iran* has asked for this and if they get war, then the mechanisms of war they've long sought to master will resolve in weeks what decades of empty diplomacy and facile talk have failed to do other than to allow Iran to grow far beyond its station in the first place.  As to the rest of your rant about psychopaths, warmongers, neocons, insanity, dominionists, Holly Rollers, and the rest of your empty groupings and hollow labels, I suggest you just get your doctor to simply up the meds.
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a Neo-Conservative Shill. Congratulations. Will you put a uniform on and go and die in Iran? Of course you won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, do you ever make a sensible intelligent comment that deals with the OP without labeling others with facile names?  Your remarks are not even coherent.  When maybe you can get your flailing emotions out of your arguments, maybe you will make more sense.
Click to expand...


You are Shilling for another war. Instead like others have commented about wanting cooler heads to prevail, you are Shilling for an escalation.


toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Complete horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.
Click to expand...


No total dismissal because it's total horsecrap.


----------



## Billo_Really

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart


Here we go, another false flag operation by Israel.  In your article, there are no quotes from the Iranian government claiming responsibility. 

It is common knowledge Israel lies.

Even if true, Syria has a right to defend itself.  Israel, since 2013, has launched 22 missile strikes in to Syria. Furthermore, striking the Golan Heights, is NOT an attack on Israel.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Most true right wingers don't care about Israel, if anything more true right wingers are more anti-Israel, and anti-Jewish in countries like Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Austria, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, Russia,  France, Bulgaria, Croatia and Greece are more likely to have  anti-Israel  sentiments, it's basically just stupid Protestants from Liberal countries the U.S.A, Netherlands, UK, and perhaps sometimes Sweden whom support it.
> 
> 2.)  W Bush the Neocon helped collapse Sunni strongman Saddam Hussein in a Shiite majority country of Iraq, next to Shiite Iran.
> Thus the Shiite has hit the fan, as Shiite Iran has spread influences West into Iraq, and Syria.
> 
> 3.) Israel already has nuclear weapons,  how ridiculous is it that there's all this shuffling, and Chimping out over another country which doesn't even have nuclear weapons?
> 
> 4.)Western Liberalism? You mean the ones created largely by Jews, and propped up largely by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when people label others with names like "neocon."  As soon as I read such things it delegitimizes much of your position.  I wonder if you asked Bush if he was a "neocon" if he would agree with that name?  I bet not.  As to Israel, I have no great love or hate for them other than the fact that they are:
> 
> A).  The only democracy in the Middle East.
> B).  They have been a damn good ally and friend of ours for years.
> C).  They are very good at everything they do.  If they screen for terrorists, they do it EFFECTIVELY, not like our stupid political TSA.  If they fight a war, they really fight to win.  They don't do things by half measures.
Click to expand...


Why are you so upset when people call Neo-Conservatives Neo-Conservatives?


----------



## Billo_Really

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why are you so upset when people call Neo-Conservatives Neo-Conservatives?


It's a lot nicer than what I call neocons.  

Neocons are the lowest form of life on planet earth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

toobfreak said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Most true right wingers don't care about Israel, if anything more true right wingers are more anti-Israel, and anti-Jewish in countries like Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Austria, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, Russia,  France, Bulgaria, Croatia and Greece are more likely to have  anti-Israel  sentiments, it's basically just stupid Protestants from Liberal countries the U.S.A, Netherlands, UK, and perhaps sometimes Sweden whom support it.
> 
> 2.)  W Bush the Neocon helped collapse Sunni strongman Saddam Hussein in a Shiite majority country of Iraq, next to Shiite Iran.
> Thus the Shiite has hit the fan, as Shiite Iran has spread influences West into Iraq, and Syria.
> 
> 3.) Israel already has nuclear weapons,  how ridiculous is it that there's all this shuffling, and Chimping out over another country which doesn't even have nuclear weapons?
> 
> 4.)Western Liberalism? You mean the ones created largely by Jews, and propped up largely by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when people label others with names like "neocon."  As soon as I read such things it delegitimizes much of your position.  I wonder if you asked Bush if he was a "neocon" if he would agree with that name?  I bet not.  As to Israel, I have no great love or hate for them other than the fact that they are:
> 
> A).  The only democracy in the Middle East.
> B).  They have been a damn good ally and friend of ours for years.
> C).  They are very good at everything they do.  If they screen for terrorists, they do it EFFECTIVELY, not like our stupid political TSA.  If they fight a war, they really fight to win.  They don't do things by half measures.
Click to expand...


A.)> Iran has elections too, right?
B.)> Explain how Israel has been an ally, much less a good ally?  (There's a shit load of evidence to the contrary.)
C.)> The Nazis were very good at everything they did too they had great tech, products, and military skills, well until they went nuts that is. (Is Israel going nuts?)


----------



## skye

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) Most true right wingers don't care about Israel, if anything more true right wingers are more anti-Israel, and anti-Jewish in countries like Hungary, Poland, Slovakia, Austria, Italy, Romania, Ukraine, Russia,  France, Bulgaria, Croatia and Greece are more likely to have  anti-Israel  sentiments, it's basically just stupid Protestants from Liberal countries the U.S.A, Netherlands, UK, and perhaps sometimes Sweden whom support it.
> 
> 2.)  W Bush the Neocon helped collapse Sunni strongman Saddam Hussein in a Shiite majority country of Iraq, next to Shiite Iran.
> Thus the Shiite has hit the fan, as Shiite Iran has spread influences West into Iraq, and Syria.
> 
> 3.) Israel already has nuclear weapons,  how ridiculous is it that there's all this shuffling, and Chimping out over another country which doesn't even have nuclear weapons?
> 
> 4.)Western Liberalism? You mean the ones created largely by Jews, and propped up largely by Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when people label others with names like "neocon."  As soon as I read such things it delegitimizes much of your position.  I wonder if you asked Bush if he was a "neocon" if he would agree with that name?  I bet not.  As to Israel, I have no great love or hate for them other than the fact that they are:
> 
> A).  The only democracy in the Middle East.
> B).  They have been a damn good ally and friend of ours for years.
> C).  They are very good at everything they do.  If they screen for terrorists, they do it EFFECTIVELY, not like our stupid political TSA.  If they fight a war, they really fight to win.  They don't do things by half measures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.)> Iran has elections too, right?
> B.)> Explain how Israel has been an ally, much less a good ally?  (There's a shit load of evidence to the contrary.)
> C.)> The Nazis were very good at everything they did too they had great tech, products, and military skills, well until they went nuts that is. (Is Israel going nuts?)
Click to expand...



I can't stand you anymore. 

On ignore you go.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

*"The Israelis know that if the Iraqi or the Iranian army came across the Jordan River, I would personally grab a rifle, get in a ditch, and fight and die."
- Bill Clinton*


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *No one but Iran* has asked for this and if they get war, then the mechanisms of war they've long sought to master will resolve in weeks what decades of empty diplomacy and facile talk have failed to do other than to allow Iran to grow far beyond its station in the first place.  As to the rest of your rant about psychopaths, warmongers, neocons, insanity, dominionists, Holly Rollers, and the rest of your empty groupings and hollow labels, I suggest you just get your doctor to simply up the meds.
> 
> And while Israel is at it fixing what years of western liberalism has created, if it indeed comes to war, maybe they'll do us another favor and annihilate all of Iran's nuclear facilities that the idiots of western liberalism have helped them create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a Neo-Conservative Shill. Congratulations. Will you put a uniform on and go and die in Iran? Of course you won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, do you ever make a sensible intelligent comment that deals with the OP without labeling others with facile names?  Your remarks are not even coherent.  When maybe you can get your flailing emotions out of your arguments, maybe you will make more sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Shilling for another war. Instead like others have commented about wanting cooler heads to prevail, you are Shilling for an escalation.
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Complete horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No total dismissal because it's total horsecrap.
Click to expand...



Am I shilling for war?  No.  But I am a practical man.  As a retired engineer, it was my job to find the shortest, quickest, most practical line between two points.  Clearly, decades of talk and negotiations have failed.  Clearly, treaties and agreements are failing and only used by Iran to exploit naiveté and fears in western countries which wish to avoid war AT ALL COST.  As soon as you take war off the table as a credible threat, you lose.  The funny thing about war is that REAL war is often like a crucible for truth where the stronger quickly finds resolution.  I'm all for resolution.  I'm a believer in expediency and efficiency.  I don't think talk will ever get much of anything resolved with a country that perpetually chants 'Death To America.'

I don't know if there will be war now between Iran and Israel, but if there is, I think it will settle a lot of long-standing issues and get them resolved quicker than later, and let's face it, there are an awful lot of issues in this world today that countries are hiding from, pretending don't exist, pushing down the pike hoping not to face.  In the long run, maybe war with Iran is nature's best way to settling Iran's INTERNAL problems as well so that they can finally enter the 21st century and join the league of nations.

Only a fool thinks that war is the best way or only way to solve things, but only a bigger fool dismisses war as NEVER being the solution.  In order to avoid a war, sometimes you have to be ready and willing to fully ENGAGE in one.  And unfortunately, sometimes it is better to fight a real war where a thousand people die and there is a clear resolution in order to avoid a long long conflict where 5,000 end up dying with no way out of it.  Like it or not, sometimes war is the best, most unavoidable way of fixing problems.  And sometimes the best reason to fight a war is because you so absolutely hate the idea of being in one.

I've often found that one of the most interesting aspects of life is that often, the obvious often turns out not to be true, and more often, the truth is not very obvious.


----------



## Billo_Really

toobfreak said:


> Am I shilling for war?  No.  But I am a practical man.  As a retired engineer, it was my job to find the shortest, quickest, most practical line between two points.  Clearly, decades of talk and negotiations have failed.  Clearly, treaties and agreements are failing and only used by Iran to exploit naiveté and fears in western countries which wish to avoid war AT ALL COST.  As soon as you take war off the table as a credible threat, you lose.  The funny thing about war is that REAL war is often like a crucible for truth where the stronger quickly finds resolution.  I'm all for resolution.  I'm a believer in expediency and efficiency.  I don't think talk will ever get much of anything resolved with a country that perpetually chants 'Death To America.'
> 
> I don't know if there will be war now between Iran and Israel, but if there is, I think it will settle a lot of long-standing issues and get them resolved quicker than later, and let's face it, there are an awful lot of issues in this world today that countries are hiding from, pretending don't exist, pushing down the pike hoping not to face.  In the long run, maybe war with Iran is nature's best way to settling Iran's INTERNAL problems as well so that they can finally enter the 21st century and join the league of nations.
> 
> Only a fool thinks that war is the best way or only way to solve things, but only a bigger fool dismisses war as NEVER being the solution.  In order to avoid a war, sometimes you have to be ready and willing to fully ENGAGE in one.  And unfortunately, sometimes it is better to fight a real war where a thousand people die and there is a clear resolution in order to avoid a long long conflict where 5,000 end up dying with no way out of it.  Like it or not, sometimes war is the best, most unavoidable way of fixing problems.  And sometimes the best reason to fight a war is because you so absolutely hate the idea of being in one.
> 
> I've often found that one of the most interesting aspects of life is that often, the obvious often turns out not to be true, and more often, the truth is not very obvious.


You haven't even proved their nuclear program has been weaponized.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help when Trump is pocking the fire continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is poking nothing.
Click to expand...


Then you're not watching.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
Click to expand...

I prefer the JFK rule.

We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
Click to expand...



I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.

You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.


----------



## GHook93

Lucy Hamilton said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.
> 
> So get a clue dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge!"*
> 
> LOL at this, Iran wanted Saddam to remain in charge. Hilarious, you are either a total fool or perhaps are drunk or whatever.
Click to expand...


Hey mental midget! The ISRAELIS wanted him in charge because he was a great polarizing Sunni force to Shia Iran. Try to keep up.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
Click to expand...

You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.

Your argument is flawed.


----------



## GHook93

Lucy Hamilton said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
Click to expand...


Frequent bombing, you are a bold face liar. Israel has not hit Syria and the few times she had it was in response to an attack by the Syrians. The Iranians said they would attack and they did - FROM SYRIAN. Israel hit back and she should have. I am just glad she hit back hard.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...
Click to expand...


Nice red herring from the douche bag in charge of this place. I so miss the guy before you. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has always been that way you tucking moron!  Dipsticks like you will say the Iraq war the Iraq War. Desert Storm was to protect the Kuwaitis. Israel doesn’t give a shit about him. Iraq War II. Sadam was an enemy of Israel, but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge! So the Iraq War went again their interest.
> 
> So get a clue dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"but he was the perfect polarizing Sunni force to Iran. They wanted him to remain in charge!"*
> 
> LOL at this, Iran wanted Saddam to remain in charge. Hilarious, you are either a total fool or perhaps are drunk or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey mental midget! The ISRAELIS wanted him in charge because he was a great polarizing Sunni force to Shia Iran. Try to keep up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


*"The ISRAELIS wanted him in charge because he was a great polarizing Sunni force to Shia Iran."*

ROFLAO so is that why Israel was planning on assassinating Saddam in 1992, because they WANTED him in charge and to show how much they WANTED him in charge they were planning on assassinating him 

CNN.com - Israel planned to kill Saddam in 1992 - Dec. 16, 2003


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frequent bombing, you are a bold face liar. Israel has not hit Syria and the few times she had it was in response to an attack by the Syrians. The Iranians said they would attack and they did - FROM SYRIAN. Israel hit back and she should have. I am just glad she hit back hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


*"Israel has not hit Syria and the few times she had it was in response to an attack by the Syrians."*

When has Syria attacked Israel? This is the logic with your type:

Israel bombs someone, that someone defends themselves = Israel has been attacked. ROFLAO


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GHook93 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice red herring from the douche bag in charge of this place. I so miss the guy before you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Coyote has a right to post what she wants to, just like you do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
Click to expand...


So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart



I have noticed that tinydancer also agrees with us on this situation, she should post in this thread, she has been posting a lot of logic in one of the threads that is in the Cesspit of this forum which is the Israel/Palestine Section, a section of the forum that has no indoor plumbing.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
Click to expand...

First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.

As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.

FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
Click to expand...


*"FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer."*

FYI I don't think highly of anyone who ONLY thinks war is the answer and that bombing Sovereign nations is the ONLY answer. I mean WTF we had members at this forum who were just orgasmic posting about how North Korea should just be NUKED and wiped off the map, NO thought of any other options, just nuke them and wipe them off the map. It's basically a borderline insane approach to have.

I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.

Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the JFK rule.
> 
> We will do anything and everything to promote liberty in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
Click to expand...

What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.


----------



## there4eyeM

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
Click to expand...

While the tone is probably a bit strong for those who have some sympathy for Israel, I think many agree with most of what you've said here. 
The U.S., fundamentally, has no reason for having Iran as an enemy. Strategically, it would be marvelous to have as an ally like France or Germany. Mistakes made long ago have poisoned that possibility for now. Any practical politician, Machiavelli or Bismark for example, would simply radically modify policy, similarly to Nixon/Kissinger and China. They would open relations with Iran and outflank the Soviet - er, Putin's military potential.
If, for whatever reason, some other country anywhere wanted to drag the U.S. into a war against American national interests, that country should be ignored at least and prevented if possible.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
Click to expand...


I wasn't meaning The Donald, I never thought he had any intention of nuking North Korea, I was meaning we had members of this forum literally wanting him to nuke North Korea, now that is actual crazy, The Donald was just doing crazy he was never going to nuke North Korea he just wanted Kim Jong-Un to THINK he was THINKING of nuking them.

Israel is actually doing bombing missions, they started this less than 24 hours after The Donald withdrew from the Iran thing, this is not a coincidence, Bibi needs to be slapped, The Donald needs to kick him in the buttocks and tell him to STFU about Iran, GTFO of Syria and let him deal with this situation himself OR if not and something goes wrong for Israel then Israel are literally on their own, perhaps their new friends The House of Saud the World's Biggest Sponsor of Islamic International Terrorist Groups could help Bibi if it all goes wrong.


----------



## there4eyeM

"Carpet bombing" has never won a war.
Speer, the Third Reich's architect, said the bombing never reduced output more than ten percent. Waves of young men with guns swarming in from East and West kept the German symbol from triumphing, and is why a person has the right to fly a swastika in America, stupid as such a thing would be.
General Lemay estimated U.S. bombing killed 20% or the North Korean population. That is not what stopped the fighting and certainly did not in any understandable way win the war. It did lead to a lot of bad feeling on the part of the people bombed, a bit unsurprisingly.


----------



## eagle1462010

Weeks ago I posted that the Iranians had 80 k troops in Syria.  They were supposed to be fighting ISIS.  I asked if they were lost as they were nearing in some aspects the Golan Heights.  I stated did they need a map to find ISIS.

They were not lost.  They were there to start shit with Israel.  And now people are dying again.  

Perhaps they should have stayed in IRAN.

Perhaps they should not have fired rockets.

Then perhaps they will not get their asses kicked by the IDF.

They chose to approach Israel.  Not the other way around I


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
Click to expand...


Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?






From The Times of Israel:

Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria






Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS

Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?

Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.

These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.










Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria


----------



## there4eyeM

This has always been suspected by some, and would not be a surprise.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
Click to expand...

You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?

I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

there4eyeM said:


> This has always been suspected by some, and would not be a surprise.



Well you have two literally saying it, the Defence Minister and the Intelligence Chief, now the usual response to bringing this to the attention of peoples is going to be some combination of TOTAL SILENCE and name calling mixed in with the usual crap of it being a Conspiracy Theory even though it's directly what the Defence Minister and the Intelligence Chief both commented.

As I have commented I like Bibi, but he's WRONG about this and there is NO obligation for ANYONE to ride the Israeli bus all the way off the cliff, there is the option of getting off that bus and as an Independent Thinker who on this issue is attempting to be logical and pragmatic, this is where I get off the Bibi bus.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> 
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
Click to expand...


*"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*

Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.

*"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*

You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.

I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*
> 
> Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.
> 
> *"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*
> 
> You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.
> 
> I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.
Click to expand...

Syria has not been on the State Sponsor of Terrorism list since 1979 because of lack of evidence.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> 
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*
> 
> Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.
> 
> *"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*
> 
> You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.
> 
> I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syria has not been on the State Sponsor of Terrorism list since 1979 because of lack of evidence.
Click to expand...


Not what I asked, I asked you to prove your previous comment, this considering there has been no independent analysis and not even the UN was able to determine who did that attack.

Saudi Arabia are one of the worlds biggest State Sponsors of Islamist Terrorism, including their deep involvement in the September 11 terror attack, yet this does not prevent America from licking The House of Saud's buttocks.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*
> 
> Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.
> 
> *"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*
> 
> You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.
> 
> I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syria has not been on the State Sponsor of Terrorism list since 1979 because of lack of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what I asked, I asked you to prove your previous comment, this considering there has been no independent analysis and not even the UN was able to determine who did that attack.
> 
> Saudi Arabia are one of the worlds biggest State Sponsors of Islamist Terrorism, including their deep involvement in the September 11 terror attack, yet this does not prevent America from licking The House of Saud's buttocks.
Click to expand...

Outside of the dozens of witnesses that claim they were tortured and what they witnessed, what evidence do you want?  You think Assad is clean?  That is your issue.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*
> 
> Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.
> 
> *"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*
> 
> You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.
> 
> I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Syria has not been on the State Sponsor of Terrorism list since 1979 because of lack of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not what I asked, I asked you to prove your previous comment, this considering there has been no independent analysis and not even the UN was able to determine who did that attack.
> 
> Saudi Arabia are one of the worlds biggest State Sponsors of Islamist Terrorism, including their deep involvement in the September 11 terror attack, yet this does not prevent America from licking The House of Saud's buttocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outside of the dozens of witnesses that claim they were tortured and what they witnessed, what evidence do you want?  You think Assad is clean?  That is your issue.
Click to expand...


*"Outside of the dozens of witnesses that claim they were tortured and what they witnessed, what evidence do you want?"*

Photographic evidence would be helpful, anyone can say they were tortured or claim they witnessed something:

Two hours ago I was tortured. Prove it. You can't.

Ten hours ago I saw so and so being tortured by so and so. Prove it. You can't.

Also considering America has no problem with the Saudi's torturing and the Bahraini's torturing etc why should America be hypocritical in giving a shit if Syria is or is not torturing anyone, it's not as if America isn't Pro-Torture when it's convenient, WTF Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld had Americans torturing Iraqi's, you now have this woman who was literally in charge of a CIA Black Site where people were tortured and she's up for being the new head of the CIA, so don't mention torture as America has a track record of torturing also and supporting nations who torture.

I never said Assad was clean, but he is better than ISIS, at least Assad is protecting the Syrian Christians and as a Mainstream Christian ie. not a Fringe Christian Extremist who cannot wait for Armageddon etc as a Mainstream Christian that is more important to me, if those Israeli maniacs who are wishing for ISIS to win in Syria that then would mean one thing the Syrian Christians would be slaughtered, so given the choice between Assad and ISIS then I would choose Assad, I would choose ANYONE who is in the way of ISIS taking control.


----------



## Coyote

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think JFK was meaning the inclusion of carpet bombing multiple Sovereign nations, that is not promoting liberty, that is promoting Death and Destruction.
> 
> You cannot promote liberty by carpet bombing nations, all that results in is the populations hating you more than they hated you to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
Click to expand...

I don’t think he played anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...

EXACTLY.Could not have said it better myself.


Iran is not a threat to the world.Israel is. Its only here in America where the CIA controlled media lies with their propaganda that Iran is a threat to the world. everywhere else around the world except Israel or course and propabably saudi arabia,they tell the truth that ISRAEl  is the threat to the world.

Western media lies about Syria exposed.

Watch this video as well folks.the media here in the states always says Iran is a threat to America,well as you see starting after the  5 minute mark,ron paul and this other guy debunk that propaganda .

Ron Paul talks about Trump pulling out of Iran deal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have a Swastika flag on your home only because America carpet bombed nations.
> We don't have slavery in America because we bombed and shot people.
> We have liberty in America because we shot people when they tried to take away our guns.
> 
> Your argument is flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how many Sovereign nations do you want to carpet bomb, list them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think he played anything.
Click to expand...


*"I don’t think he played anything."*

You are wrong Coyote The Donald has played the tuba


----------



## eagle1462010

No one wants another War in that God Forsaken Region.  However the Iranians came a 1000 miles to get to the border of the Golan heights.

Again...............ISIS is in the other direction.

Learn how to read a map.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Penelope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right, no need for the US to  get involved, but we will. So sick of it.
Click to expand...


Yeah I am afraid trump is no different than warmongers Bush and Obama.same as Obama he lied about staying out of the mideast war.I hvae given trump up till now the benefit of the doubt but after he went public and said the were going into syria and attacked them,i am afraid all us trump supporters have been played by him.He is an ass kisser of Israel same as Bush and obama. He is clever,to his credit he made it look like he was for us because he has done a lot of great for america,that he has been true to his word on.

He has reversed what reagan got started and every president since him expanded on,he brought jobs back to america.I LOVE his domestic policys but his FOREIGN policys suck lying about getting us out of the middle east war.


The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.

^^^^ Complete horsecrap.

the UNDERSTATEMENT of the year.

^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.[/QUOTE]

total LIAR.there have been THOUSANDS of threads in the Israel section over the years that prove she tells the truth and you are lying,you just choose not to look at them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pompeo  on the news just now saying the US supports Israel and the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does America kiss the buttocks of the Saudi's, considering Saudi Arabia's involvement in the September 11th attacks? WTF Saudi Arabia should have been turned into rubble in 2002.
> 
> The situation of a WWIII would be America, Israel and Saudi Arabia vs The Rest of The World, meaning that The Rest of The World would be opposed to a WWIII situation.
Click to expand...


sadly you are correct.


There is never going to be peace in the Middle East, the entire region is a madhouse and always has been, time for The West to just GTFO and leave them to it, if they all want to just continue arguing and killing each other then let them do it, the Middle East is not worth potentially having WWIII which would include some type of nuclear weapons being fired off.

sadly you are correct again as well. as long as we have this corrupt two party system where both the dems and republicrats are bought and paid for by the zionists of isreal and we cant get an independent in office who cant be bought off by them,there is no hope for the world as long as we have this corrupt evil two party system.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel shoots missiles into Syria.  No problem.
> Syria shoots back...suddenly it is Israel is under attack!
> 
> Israel attacked first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cut the crap this has been ongoing for a long time. Of course it's "errant" fire when Israel gets hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No crap about it.  Think. I have always supported Israel’s right to defend themselves.
> 
> But when they start something that is a different dynamic.
> 
> I can’t help thinking about the events of August 1914.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel has a right to defend themselves, but the problem which is primarily confined to America is that Americans automatically like robots support Israel because it's Israel they refuse to be critical ever and on any level, outside of this mindset the majority of others can see what is happening now and that is that Israel is stirring shit because they want to start a Shit Storm with Iran, they WANT War With Iran and it's a war that Israel will not fight, when the big SHTF they'll expect American boots on the ground to die in the tens of thousands....and while that is happening while the American troops are dying, the International Globalists and the International Banksters who are also Globalists in their New York City HQs will be rubbing their hands together and doing a happy dance.
Click to expand...


I'm explaining why I shouldn't support your side of America + Israel.

If anything I prefer the Iran side.

Not that I'd personally wish to get involved.

Best damn post on this thread bar none.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> [QUOTE="Lucy Hamilton, post: 19891282, member: 56028"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...


Israel needs no one to fight their battles for them.  Israel may not start a war, but they sure as hell just might finish it.[/QUOTE]


yeah they dont need anybody to fight their battles for them thats why they control the whole congress and senate cause they dont need anybody to fight their battles and that is why the evil CIA backs them all the time because Israel  is the innocent victem,yeah right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

toobfreak said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The majority of Western nations are not going to be pulled into a War With Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of western nations are sick empires now which have lost the bearings to even run their own affairs well much less fight a war with Iran successfully, and it has been through exploitation of their weaknesses that Iran has been allowed to become what it is today, and now the mess has been dumped onto the laps of the Jewish people to fix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Complete horsecrap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.
Click to expand...

total liar there h


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, we have not carpet bombed anyone for decades. Technology has allowed us to hit what we need to hit.  Yeah, America spent a lot of money on that to save innocent lives.
> 
> As far as war, we saw what sabre rattling did to Rocket Man.  Iran must be next.  Comply or die, there are their options.
> 
> FYI - I don't think highly of anyone who says war is never the answer.  Historically, war has many times been the best answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that The Donald should use the same approach he did with Kim Jong-Un, the problem is Israel seem determined to prevent that, Israel should be told to GTFO of interfering in Syria and STFU about Iran and then let The Donald see what he can do, there has been no military action involving North Korea ONLY the threat of and that threat of at this moment seems to have been enough to at least get Kim Jong-Un doing something more positive, the latest being releasing those hostages and now also with him and The Donald about to meet soon who knows what can be PEACEFULLY achieved through diplomacy.
> 
> Regarding Iran, it's Israel who are the big obese elephant in the room, GTFO already or else if they don't then basically everyone will know that Israel only wants War With Iran, IMHO The Donald doesn't want War With Iran, he has other options that would be more productive and less destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are failing to see is that it is all part of the diplomacy.  Trump 'played' the crazy guy wanting to level NK, SK played good cop.  Now you have Israel 'playing' crazy country wanting to level Iran while Trump is handing them a list of demands that will defuse the entire threat.  Trump is showing he may be the greatest diplomatic leader in modern history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who exactly are Israel rooting for? Israel's Defence Minister has said Israel prefers ISIS to Iran in Syria, this is the sort of unhinged maniac the Israel Firsters would slit everyone elses throat to PROTECT, this below piece of human waste, this piece of human garbage prefers ISIS who have chopped heads off including children, dissolved people in acid, buried people alive including children, burned people alive, what sort of MONSTERS are some actually supporting here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Times of Israel:
> 
> Ya’alon: I would prefer Islamic State to Iran in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaalon: In choice between Iran and ISIS, I prefer ISIS
> 
> Not just the Israeli Defence Minister, the Israeli Intelligence Chief also wants ISIS, is this the actual reason why Israel are bombing INSIDE Syria now because they know that ISIS is literally on it's last legs and so Israel needs to save them so they can continue fighting with the aim to remove Assad and then they get their wish of ISIS being in full control of Syria?
> 
> Why are there Iranians IN Syria to begin with? Because Syria INVITED Iran IN because Iran offered to help Syria fight ISIS and the Al-Nusra Front and by all accounts they have been successful and that goes against The Agenda or whatever.
> 
> These are not from Conspiracy Theory websites, this is what the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief have actually stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli Intelligence chief: We do not want ISIS defeat in Syria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?
> 
> I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"You do know that Syria gasses and tortures children, don't you?"*
> 
> Prove it, there has been NO independent analysis of those two situations, the most recent had all the suggestion of a False Flag as it was conveniently timed just 48 hours AFTER The Donald had said he was going to reduce involvement in Syria . We have plenty of independent analysis of what ISIS has been doing. Okay just finally say it you now SUPPORT ISIS because the Israeli Defence Minister and the Israeli Intelligence Chief WANT ISIS to WIN.
> 
> *"I understand his position. Soviets, I mean Russia owns Syria, ISIS does not and will not have any diplomatic relations with them, thus the threat in the Golan Heights is eliminated"*
> 
> You are beyond help, you are totally gone, you are so far up Israel's buttocks in supporting them in EVERYTHING you NOW are saying ISIS are the BEST OPTION.
> 
> I literally do not comprehend this mindset, it is totally alien, WTF now supporting ISIS and agreeing that ISIS are the BEST option.
Click to expand...


Here we go, another false flag operation by Israel. In your article, there are no quotes from the Iranian government claiming responsibility.

It is common knowledge Israel lies.

Even if true, Syria has a right to defend itself. Israel, since 2013, has launched 22 missile strikes in to Syria. Furthermore, striking the Golan Heights, is NOT an attack on Israel.

^^^ Complete horsecrap.
^^^^ Total dismissal because you cannot prove it is wrong.

total LIAR you are toofreak.

 there have been THOUSANDS of threads posted in the Israel/palestine section that prove SHE is telling the truth and YOU are clueless.LOL


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
Click to expand...

Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
Click to expand...


Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.

Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.

There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
*
*


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
Click to expand...

America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
Click to expand...


No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.

So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
Existing pisses them off.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
Click to expand...


Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.


----------



## toobfreak

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America,
Click to expand...


Why would America start a war with Germany and Hitler?  Japan?  Vietnam?  North Korea?  Taken to that extent, perhaps the only moral wars are with Canada and Mexico?  But this is a "borderless" world now.  Actions around the world can affect a nation strategically, politically, militarily, technologically, socially and economically.  Saddam and Iraq may not have directly launched the 9/11 attack, but then, no individual country directly sponsored it, so then, would it have been right not to respond at all?  Surely Saddam was in general _facilitating_ terrorism at the time.  The new leader in Iraq hates America?  Can we know what leader would be in Iraq today had Saddam been left alone?  Might he be even worse?  That is something we cannot know, so such arguments are futile.

Truth is that no leader in the M.E. "likes" America, we saved Kuwait and do they "like" us?  The one true ally we have there is Israel.  We may look back at the Middle East and say with perfect 20/20 hindsight that we made mistakes, that things did not turn out as we had hoped, that we had ulterior motives, but ALL nations have ulterior motives.  There are NO altruistic world powers.  Every nation acts in its own self interest.  Israel helps us and befriends us out of self-interest.  We help them out of self-interest.  I'm not sure why anyone could be surprised by this or hold it against America like we are so wrong or bad.  I only wish that Trump would try to keep more of his promise he ran on to be more concerned about what goes on at home and less involved in other nations, but I guess when you become president, you find the realities of the world are different from your ideals.

Meantime, the Jews and Palestinians continue to fight.  They've never stopped.  You can lay the blame at either side's foot, but the truth is that region, the greater Jordan region, Canaan, whatever you want to call it, Palestine, etc., 9,000 years ago was the place first civilization rose.  Before there was writing.  While the Mastodon and Mammoth still roamed the Earth.  It has been controlled and ruled by maybe 20 different nations and powers we know since.  Now all but a small area is resolved, Both the Jews and Palestinians have different claims to the region, both have religious interests and motivations in the region, and Trump neither caused nor rekindled a conflict that has never stopped, and is long from resolved.  His actions merely produced a new excuse for the fighting to resume.  Little else can be said for sure other than its outcome.  Palestine is going to lose and had they the sense to settle many years ago, they'd be much further ahead today.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!



In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?

All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.

Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
Click to expand...

We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?
> 
> All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.
> 
> Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.
Click to expand...

I know settlers and just because 50 of them are screaming like idiots doesn't make the 10s of thousands of others idiots also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
Click to expand...


*"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*

Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
Click to expand...

They're coming for us...we strike first.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?
> 
> All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.
> 
> Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know settlers and just because 50 of them are screaming like idiots doesn't make the 10s of thousands of others idiots also.
Click to expand...


The 10s of thousands should drown out the idiots by saying they don't agree with them, not doing so only makes it seem like they agree with them.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?
> 
> All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.
> 
> Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know settlers and just because 50 of them are screaming like idiots doesn't make the 10s of thousands of others idiots also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 10s of thousands should drown out the idiots by saying they don't agree with them, not doing so only makes it seem like they agree with them.
Click to expand...

The same goes for all groups of people.
You *do* realize that the Liberal Press scum always look for these people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
Click to expand...


exactly,Invading Iraq was the same thing as if the US had invaded Mexico for the attack on pearl harbour YET because congress is so corrupt,Bush gets off scott free. Thats why the two party system is a joke cause if they were so much different as the corrupt schools teach in america,then Obama would have prosecuted Bush,The opposite party never prosecutes the other previous one and that is because it is a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep think they have a choice in who gets elected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America has the infrastructure and military to control non-continguous land, Israel cannot control a country that is separated by a hostile nation such as Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
Click to expand...


this guy is a shill for Isreal so it does not surprise me in the least HE said that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?
> 
> All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.
> 
> Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.
Click to expand...


you nailed it as always.

You should be a professor of a university.I am serious,i am not being sarcastic in the least.the thing that amazes me about you is you are so young but way ahead advanced in your years of knowledge on this subject than what you are in age..I would guess if i did not know you that you were like in your 60's or 70's the way you know so much  ahead of the majority of not just posters at this site but here in the states as well.the brainwashed sheep in america that doesnt know anything more than what the CIA media tells them from the LAMESTREAM news.

If you were in your 60's or 70's i would not be so impressed of your knowledge of the situation but the fact you are so young it just blows me away what an encyclepedia you are on this.How you are so more advanced than most everyone here just blows me away. I am sure i will get some funnys posted on this post or people will laugh at this post but that just shows their ignorance and stupity of the whole situation and their frustration they cant refute your facts and that they listen way too much to what the CIA controlled news tells them instead of independent news sources that are NOT controlled by them

I know a lot about it myself but I am nowhere near on the level on knowledge of this that YOU are as i am sure others that know the truth on this such as tiny dancer as well dont either.Its like you are way up here on this high level of me and others and I am down here.

the Israel apologists of course are MILES down below even me of course who like i said, I am i way far down the ladder lower than you on my knowledge of this also.as much as I know of this more than most posters here at the site,I am like in the minor leagues compared to you where YOU are at the major league level on this.  as knowledgebale as i am on the situation,I am always learning a lot from you on this.

I would say you are an encyclepedia on this situation the same way i was with posters in the sports section four years ago on the Rams coming back to LA from st louis.

I took  to school many posters back then when i told them the rams were coming back to LA in a couple of years and the MAJORITY of them thought i did not know what i was talking about,all of them saying things like-that will never happen.LOL

I was 100 times more smarter on that subject than most of them were.thats how YOU are with the majority of the posters that post at THIS site on THIS  situation. with me and tiny dancer,its just 50 times smarter since we are at LEAST close to your level of genius about it.


----------



## Darkwind




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Darkwind said:


>



yeah not hard to understand at all that one wants death,that Is Israel. That video was obviously done by a paid shill of Israel because he ignores the fact it is IMPOSSIBLE for Iran to be a nuclear threat when our corrupt government has HUNDREDS of military bases SURROUNDING Iran.

That propaganda video ALSO fails to mention ISRAEL is ALWAYS shooting unarmed women and children in the head all the time just walking the streets minding their own damn business. get with the program charlie.


----------



## toobfreak

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Israel want a war with a non-contiguous country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did America start a war in Iraq when America has no border with Iraq? Same thing.
> 
> Also have you seen the results of the Iraqi election? Muqtada al-Sadr the Radical Shia Cleric, the leader of the Mahdi Army militia who fought the Occupying American Force now renamed the Sarāyā al-Salām, his alliance has won the Iraqi election, what a total mess, so what will happen now, is America going to re-invade Iraq? ROFLAO.
> 
> There was no reason to invade Iraq in the first place, they had nothing to do with September 11 for one thing, and now about 10,000 suicide bombs later, Muqtada al-Sadr and his alliance win the Iraqi election, he HATES America, he also HATES Iran and Israel, so another Shit Storm potentially on the way now to go with the Syrian, Afghan and Poking Iran Shit Storms as I commented what are America going to do, re-invade Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,Invading Iraq was the same thing as if the US had invaded Mexico for the attack on pearl harbour YET because congress is so corrupt,Bush gets off scott free. Thats why the two party system is a joke cause if they were so much different as the corrupt schools teach in america,then Obama would have prosecuted Bush,The opposite party never prosecutes the other previous one and that is because it is a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the sheep think they have a choice in who gets elected.
Click to expand...



Huh?  Excuse me but the attack upon Iraq and Saddam Hussein was a well-reasoned one based on his using WMD (which were hidden and later found buried out in the desert), his support for the network of terrorists which conspired to create the 9/11 attack, and WAS ALL AGREED UPON by a VAST COALITION of other nations and people!


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
Click to expand...

Israel has nukes though, I don't know what neighboring India and Pakistan would say or do when radioactive fallout reached their countries and they both have nukes.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Iraq also had nothing to do with September 11th, there was no need for Iraq War II, they should have carpet bombed Saudi Arabia and also Southern Pakistan and not Iraq.


Carpet bombing those countries may have not yielded the desired result.
See the book by Christopher Lee Bollyn: Solving 9-11: The Deception That Changed the World


----------



## Indeependent

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nukes though, I don't know what neighboring India and Pakistan would say or do when radioactive fallout reached their countries and they both have nukes.
Click to expand...

And unlike Israel, they have threatened their neighbors with nukes.


----------



## defcon4

toobfreak said:


> Saddam and Iraq may not have directly launched the 9/11 attack, but then,* no individual country directly sponsored it,* so then, would it have been right not to respond at all?


Maybe some research would shed light on what country launched the terror attack. Just a suggestion, that nobody would look grossly uninformed.


----------



## Weatherman2020

defcon4 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam and Iraq may not have directly launched the 9/11 attack, but then,* no individual country directly sponsored it,* so then, would it have been right not to respond at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some research would shed light on what country launched the terror attack. Just a suggestion, that nobody would look grossly uninformed.
Click to expand...

Nation?  What nation launched Orlando, San Bernardino, Boston, Ft, Hood, DC Beltway, etc etc?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah not hard to understand at all that one wants death,that Is Israel. That video was obviously done by a paid shill of Israel because he ignores the fact it is IMPOSSIBLE for Iran to be a nuclear threat when our corrupt government has HUNDREDS of military bases SURROUNDING Iran.
> 
> That propaganda video ALSO fails to mention ISRAEL is ALWAYS shooting unarmed women and children in the head all the time just walking the streets minding their own damn business. get with the program charlie.
Click to expand...

Of course you see America as evil, you're a freak leftist turd eater.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Given a choice between Hamas and Israel the left choose.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Israel may resolve the Iran issue for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On their own, no Western involvement. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel has nukes though, I don't know what neighboring India and Pakistan would say or do when radioactive fallout reached their countries and they both have nukes.
Click to expand...


thats something the corporate controlled owned media in the west never reports of course is that Israel has nukes.why should they? the media is a tool for the government nothing more and the government is bought and paid for by AIPAC.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

defcon4 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam and Iraq may not have directly launched the 9/11 attack, but then,* no individual country directly sponsored it,* so then, would it have been right not to respond at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some research would shed light on what country launched the terror attack. Just a suggestion, that nobody would look grossly uninformed.
Click to expand...

exactly,

would be an EXCELLENT idea of   actually consider  doing the kind of research of going OUTSIDE the states to the rest of the country around the world where they are not biased and dont omit the evidence and look at alternative news sources not bought and paid for by the CIA controlled media here in the states.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah not hard to understand at all that one wants death,that Is Israel. That video was obviously done by a paid shill of Israel because he ignores the fact it is IMPOSSIBLE for Iran to be a nuclear threat when our corrupt government has HUNDREDS of military bases SURROUNDING Iran.
> 
> That propaganda video ALSO fails to mention ISRAEL is ALWAYS shooting unarmed women and children in the head all the time just walking the streets minding their own damn business. get with the program charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see America as evil, you're a freak leftist turd eater.
Click to expand...


I see the TRUTH that our american GOVERNMENT is evil yes.I dont ignore FACTS that BOTH parties are evil and corrupt that it is a ONE PARTY SYSTEM designed to look like two so the brainwashed sheep in america like you actually think they have a choice in who gets elected. you also would know this if you stopped listening to what the CIA controlled media here in the states brainwashes you on everyday and looked at INDEPENDENT news sources NOT bought and paid for by special interest groups as our mainstream media is clueless.


----------



## eagle1462010

Iranians are obviously lost............They went into Syria and landed in the wrong place.........At the border with Israel.........Surely a simple compass could have given them proper direction...............but perhaps they can't read a compass.

At the same time..........their people are in Yemen.............Again...............LOST..............Perhaps someone can show them the way home..............

Oh wait...................we were talking about how bad Israel is on hitting the Iranians.................If ONLY Israel had known they were lost they may not have fired and given them friendly directions back home.................

Iranians............YOO HOO..............Head East...........if in Yemen head North for a bit then East...........


----------



## Cellblock2429

skye said:


> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart


/----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?


----------



## defcon4

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?


Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.

It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Cellblock2429 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> /----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
Click to expand...


Stop with the slurs darling cellblock and being hysterical, essentially all the Israel Firsters have as a response at any given time is to throw up the usual "Jew haters" and "Anti-Semitism" it's getting pretty boring now, nobody cares about the name calling and those names are now reduced to being meaningless in the same way "racist" and "bigot" is, all having been so overused they all are rendered into nothing except being worthy of rolling the eyes 

There is nothing hateful about not wanting things to escalate into a full on war that could then involve Russia and Turkey and of course Israel's Bitch aka America, there is nothing hateful in hoping that cooler heads prevail on both sides Palestine and Israel and there is nothing hateful in stating that there are extremists on both sides, there are extremists on the Palestinian side and there are extremists on the Israeli side, the ideal situation would be to remove the extremists on both sides, which would leave only the moderates on both sides, that would be the ideal situation.

The problem is that the Israel Firsters REFUSE to see anything but their one sided position, which essentially is Israel is ALWAYS right, Israel is NEVER wrong, EVERYONE who disagrees is wrong and is NEVER right and EVERYONE who disagrees is a "Jew hater" and "Anti-Semitic" for not agreeing that Israel is ALWAYS right and NEVER wrong. It's a very primitive way of thinking about things and also is basically a low IQ method of argument.

What IS hateful though is the often psychotic and frothing at the mouth sentiment that Israel Genocide the Palestinians, just the other day I read a comment in the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine section where someone said that Israel should bomb Gaza with napalm bombs and this was considered an acceptable sentiment from the Israel Firsters....um what if someone said that Tel Aviv should be bombed with napalm bombs, would that be acceptable? ROFLAO.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
Click to expand...


Well they have been brainwashed into thinking that that name calling shuts ALL comments down, that as soon as they spew up "Jew hater", "Anti-Semitic", "Racist", "Nazi", "White supremacist" that automatically EVERYONE is going to shake in their shoes and just automatically STFU, well that type of BULLYING might still work on SOME but it's rapidly losing it's effect on more and more every day, as I commented NOBODY gives a crap about that name calling anymore, less peoples each day are STFU, that crowd need to change the record already it's long been broken only they are too brainwashed to have noticed it has.

Edited to add: As you will notice cellblock now resorts to being a Troll Boi, in typical fashion when confronted with anything Outside of The Israel First Brainwash Bubble they go into Troll Boi Mode. All subsequent responses of mine now will be to treat cellblock as the Troll Boi he has resorted to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Cellblock2429 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> /----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
Click to expand...


Go away Troll Boi nobody cares what you think, go and airdrop yourself into Tel Aviv and if need be join up and die for your precious Israel First policy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
Click to expand...


cellblock has illustrated he is nothing but a low IQ Troll Boi, not able to cope with ANYTHING outside the Israel First Brainwash Bubble, so resorts to just going full on Troll Boi and Funnying comments. So if cellblock wants to go down that road he is going to be treated exactly like a Troll Boi should be treated.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cellblock has illustrated he is nothing but a low IQ Troll Boi, not able to cope with ANYTHING outside the Israel First Brainwash Bubble, so resorts to just going full on Troll Boi and Funnying comments. So if cellblock wants to go down that road he is going to be treated exactly like a Troll Boi should be treated.
Click to expand...

/----/  In this photo can you tell which is the Jew and which is the Jew hater?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Cellblock2429 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> /----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
Click to expand...


Skye is on the Right, she has posted many comments in support of Israel and in support of Bibi and has also condemned Hamas and Hezbollah, I am on the Right, I have posted many comments in support of Israel and in support of Bibi and I have also condemned Hamas and Hezbollah, we are under NO obligation to be Kool Aid Drinking Brainwashed low IQ Muppets who just cheerlead 24/7 for Israel and Bibi when WE using INDEPENDENT THOUGHT have decided WE think Israel and Bibi are in the wrong, that you chose to be a Kool Aid Drinking Brainwashed low IQ Muppet ONLY when it involves Israel and Bibi is your choice, however it is disappointing because I think that we probably agree on 99% of ALL OTHER issues with each other.

WTF does the PLO have to do with any of this? Nothing. It's not the PLO it's Hamas that are the problem of the Palestinians and it's the Genocidal knuckledraggers on the Israeli side who wish to slaughter ALL Palestinians who are the problem on the Israeli side, if both of their extremists were removed from the situation then only moderates would be on both sides and then perhaps they could all begin acting more like human beings with each other instead of both acting like feral wild jungle animals with each other.


----------



## defcon4

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ In this photo can you tell which is the Jew and which is the Jew hater?


Now, you are derailing the thread since you were called out on your name calling. 
That must be a Robert Capa photo. He was famous for fake photos (photo editing or nowadays called photoshopping) as it is illustrated with this photo below from the Spanish civil war:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Cellblock2429 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cellblock has illustrated he is nothing but a low IQ Troll Boi, not able to cope with ANYTHING outside the Israel First Brainwash Bubble, so resorts to just going full on Troll Boi and Funnying comments. So if cellblock wants to go down that road he is going to be treated exactly like a Troll Boi should be treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/  In this photo can you tell which is the Jew and which is the Jew hater?
> View attachment 194093
Click to expand...


WTF does that photo have to do with the Topic this thread is about? It has NOTHING to do with this thread Topic, stop being so desperate to deflect you are not good at deflection.

Again I am under NO obligation to support Israel and Bibi when they commit outrageous monstrosities like the other day using LIVE ROUNDS on THOUSANDS of peoples INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES, in cold blood slaughtering 60 and seriously wounding 2,400. I do NOT have to support Bibi when he thinks it's okay to shoot CHILDREN in the fucking head. And don't give me the shit about they were at that fence, they were throwing rocks, they were throwing whatever....the Israeli's had helicopters tear gassing them and also they had FULLY armed soldiers firing at them with machine guns using LIVE ROUNDS, they didn't give a shit, they just were happy to kill as many as possible and the majority of the Israeli Firsters LOVED WATCHING IT and were basically orgasmic at the slaughter. Sick. Degenerate. Pathetic. Disgusting. Shameful.


----------



## MaryAnne11

GHook93 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.

Learned that from Donald,I presume.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
Click to expand...



Make sure you include Evangelicals in that list.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Lucy Hamilton said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
Click to expand...


Why would some one against the war put on a Uniform to fight?

You want it? Go fight!


----------



## MaryAnne11

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair Israel and Syria have been at each other for decades. Iran is using Hezzbola in Syria, Israel knows this and targets them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel should have dealt with Hezbollah a long time ago, then there would be no Hezbollah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tense times right now. Trump and Mattis are not Obama....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are in this mess due to Trump.
Click to expand...


Of course we are, Bibi found his patsy in Trump.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Weatherman2020 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iran has committed an act of war on our ally.  Time to take out the Iranian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agree on most things, this wanting Armageddon and WWIII is something we will never agree on. Iran has committed no act of war, WTF get a grip. I'm no fan of the Iranian Government, but I do think about these things in a logical and pragmatic way, I think of the bigger picture and the ramifications of Trigger Happy Insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Mexico can fire missiles at my home?
> 
> I'd be with the US Marine 1st Division rolling into Mexico City.
> 
> Time to take out Hamas government too while we are at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am losing track of all the wars you guys are trying to start...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lefties are a broken record.
> 
> Pacification has never worked in all of history.
> 
> Big sticks do. Just ask Rocket Man.
Click to expand...


 Funny! Kim is already reneging. Trump is a sucker offering money.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryAnne11 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you include Evangelicals in that list.
Click to expand...


I already did in one comment, the situation is that as a Christian I divorce myself from the Fringe Christian Fundamentalists, they have a wet spot in their panties loving all of this, they want it all to escalate they are nearly orgasmic thinking that Gog and Magog is going to occur soon, they are orgasmic at how near to this madness the Valley of Megiddo is, they want the Dome of The Rock blown up, they wait and hope for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, the situation is though IF they read The Bible correctly The Book of Daniel and Revelation they would realise they are cheerleading for the wrong team, they should already know that only those who accept Jesus Christ as The Messiah will get Salvation, that Jesus Christ The Messiah was crucified on The Cross and that HE is the ONLY Jesus Christ and the ONLY Messiah, that you only get Salvation through Jesus Christ Our Messiah, accept Jesus Christ get saved, reject Jesus Christ get thrown into The Lake of Fire. As a Mainstream Christian who believes that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I know what team I'm on.

The situation is that those others don't give a shit about the Jews, they only care about the Jews and Israel because of their belief in their interpretation of Biblical Prophecy, this essentially is why they are cheerleading for the SHTF in Syria because of the role The Fall of Damascus has in kicking off the events that eventually lead up to the Battle in the Valley of Megiddo.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryAnne11 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would some one against the war put on a Uniform to fight?
> 
> You want it? Go fight!
Click to expand...


I am against having a war, I was telling that Troll who is gung ho for all of this that if he wants a war then he should put a uniform on and go and help fight.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has been poking them, they are desperate to start a Shit Storm with Iran, a Shit Storm that they will expect America and other Western nations to fight for them. The situation should be if Israel wants war with Iran, then EVERY nation on this planet should sit back and let Israel do its own fighting, nobody else wants a war with Iran, only Israel wants shit with Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid uneducated moron. They haven’t provoked anything. Also Israel has fought all her own fight and under then ‘53 she never had one foreign soldier fight for her. Not in ‘48, ‘67, ‘73, ‘82 or ‘05.
> 
> So get your facts right you dumbfuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Another stupid uneducated moron."*
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> *"They haven’t provoked anything." *
> 
> Israel has been frequently bombing INSIDE Syria, bombing Iranian troops who were INVITED by Syria to assist with Russia who were also INVITED by Syria to assist in fighting the um Moderate Rebels who are all affiliated with ISIS, Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front. As Israel has been dropping bombs on Iranian positions this IS provoking both Iran and also now Russia, which is probably why Bibi went to Moscow on Wednesday to explain to Putin WTF Israel was doing in Syria.
> 
> *"So get your facts right you dumbfuck"*
> 
> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid, even better instead of sitting on your buttocks go and put on a uniform and help them fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would some one against the war put on a Uniform to fight?
> 
> You want it? Go fight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am against having a war, I was telling that Troll who is gung ho for all of this that if he wants a war then he should put a uniform on and go and help fight.
Click to expand...


I know, I said the same thing.

Bibi has foamed at the moth for years wanting the US to fight a war with Iran for them. Iran would wipe them off the face of the earth without us.

Bibi knows this. Many Israel’s do not agree. Bibi is so corrupt they have info to indict both him and his wife, but like Trump his flunkies in Government will not act.

I want to make it clear I have no problem with the Jewish people.

I do have problems with Netanyahu. He is not the kind of Leader the Israel people want.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you include Evangelicals in that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did in one comment, the situation is that as a Christian I divorce myself from the Fringe Christian Fundamentalists, they have a wet spot in their panties loving all of this, they want it all to escalate they are nearly orgasmic thinking that Gog and Magog is going to occur soon, they are orgasmic at how near to this madness the Valley of Megiddo is, they want the Dome of The Rock blown up, they wait and hope for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, the situation is though IF they read The Bible correctly The Book of Daniel and Revelation they would realise they are cheerleading for the wrong team, they should already know that only those who accept Jesus Christ as The Messiah will get Salvation, that Jesus Christ The Messiah was crucified on The Cross and that HE is the ONLY Jesus Christ and the ONLY Messiah, that you only get Salvation through Jesus Christ Our Messiah, accept Jesus Christ get saved, reject Jesus Christ get thrown into The Lake of Fire. As a Mainstream Christian who believes that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I know what team I'm on.
> 
> The situation is that those others don't give a shit about the Jews, they only care about the Jews and Israel because of their belief in their interpretation of Biblical Prophecy, this essentially is why they are cheerleading for the SHTF in Syria because of the role The Fall of Damascus has in kicking off the events that eventually lead up to the Battle in the Valley of Megiddo.
Click to expand...



Same here. I follow the New Testament. We are in a new Covanant, not the old. And,I found a Church that teaches that.


----------



## MaryAnne11

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton...you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine Section, there is a thread about the Rabid Ones shouting "burn them, shoot them, kill them" and the Israel Firsters Cheerlead this total barbarism because it's Israel, pretty disgusting IMHO, when you have the maniacs who are the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth at the thought of Genociding x amount of Palestinians is it any wonder that some in the Middle East have a problem with the policies of the Israeli Government?
> 
> All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Iran wants to wipe Israel off the map and everyone is supposed to burst a vein and yet at the same time we have either complete silence or active Cheerleading of the Israeli Settlers frothing at the mouth about wiping the Palestinians off the map. All we hear is the near constant whining and Bedwetting about how Israel has a right to exist, well the fucking Palestinians have a right to exist also, they have a right to what is theirs their own State alongside Israel ie. The Two State Solution.
> 
> Yes Hamas are total POS, they are a terrorist organisation, but the situation is not ALL Palestinians support Hamas and not ALL Palestinians are terrorists or potential terrorists and people should realise that, when we have little children being shot in the head because they are Palestinian and therefore must be terrorists or whatever, then what does this say? It says that unfortunately Israel does not have the moral high ground, shooting little children in the head does NOT give you ANY moral high ground. The only reason WHY Israel gets away with this shit like shooting little children in the head is because Washington DC props them up, at the same time in total hypocrisy it then whines about Syrian children getting shot in the head and in double hypocrisy IGNORES that the Saudi's have been slaughtering Yemeni little children for nearly two years, bombing them with bombs sold to them by Washington DC and London. Pathetic and disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you nailed it as always.
> 
> You should be a professor of a university.I am serious,i am not being sarcastic in the least.the thing that amazes me about you is you are so young but way ahead advanced in your years of knowledge on this subject than what you are in age..I would guess if i did not know you that you were like in your 60's or 70's the way you know so much  ahead of the majority of not just posters at this site but here in the states as well.the brainwashed sheep in america that doesnt know anything more than what the CIA media tells them from the LAMESTREAM news.
> 
> If you were in your 60's or 70's i would not be so impressed of your knowledge of the situation but the fact you are so young it just blows me away what an encyclepedia you are on this.How you are so more advanced than most everyone here just blows me away. I am sure i will get some funnys posted on this post or people will laugh at this post but that just shows their ignorance and stupity of the whole situation and their frustration they cant refute your facts and that they listen way too much to what the CIA controlled news tells them instead of independent news sources that are NOT controlled by them
> 
> I know a lot about it myself but I am nowhere near on the level on knowledge of this that YOU are as i am sure others that know the truth on this such as tiny dancer as well dont either.Its like you are way up here on this high level of me and others and I am down here.
> 
> the Israel apologists of course are MILES down below even me of course who like i said, I am i way far down the ladder lower than you on my knowledge of this also.as much as I know of this more than most posters here at the site,I am like in the minor leagues compared to you where YOU are at the major league level on this.  as knowledgebale as i am on the situation,I am always learning a lot from you on this.
> 
> I would say you are an encyclepedia on this situation the same way i was with posters in the sports section four years ago on the Rams coming back to LA from st louis.
> 
> I took  to school many posters back then when i told them the rams were coming back to LA in a couple of years and the MAJORITY of them thought i did not know what i was talking about,all of them saying things like-that will never happen.LOL
> 
> I was 100 times more smarter on that subject than most of them were.thats how YOU are with the majority of the posters that post at THIS site on THIS  situation. with me and tiny dancer,its just 50 times smarter since we are at LEAST close to your level of genius about it.
Click to expand...



You know many young people have a grasp on reality that many older ones,either never had,or lost along the way as they settled in.

I have found this to be true on many boards. This is why I am looking to the future to see how they will turn things around. This is the last gasp of the old and bigoted.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

MaryAnne11 said:


> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.




"Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue. 

......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryAnne11 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> If true, Israel may just take care of several issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently no injuries were reported. Hope this does not escalate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel will make 100% sure it will escalate, Israel has had a hardon for War With Iran since 2002, there will probably be some type of False Flag situation within the next 72 hours.
> 
> America needs to tell Israel No, No they will not agree to War With Iran but considering that Neo-Conservative Psychopath John Bolton is again involved and he is a Perpetual Warmonger and like all Neo-Conservatives is borderline insane then probably further blackmail material will be used on The Donald for him to go along with sending 50,000 American troops to get ready to be Boots on The Ground to die in Iran for NO reason whatsoever.
> 
> Now some in America will support this, they essentially are The Dominionists, you know the crowd who wait for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, so a dangerous combination that is playing with the lives of MILLIONS of peoples, the combination of the Neo-Conservative Psychopaths and the crazy Holy Rollers.
> 
> As you comment in your OP, hopefully cooler heads will prevail, if not then yes within the next six months we are probably going to have WWIII because this will pull in Russia, Turkey and also China in some capacity. 90% of peoples on this planet do not want this, only the insane want this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you include Evangelicals in that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already did in one comment, the situation is that as a Christian I divorce myself from the Fringe Christian Fundamentalists, they have a wet spot in their panties loving all of this, they want it all to escalate they are nearly orgasmic thinking that Gog and Magog is going to occur soon, they are orgasmic at how near to this madness the Valley of Megiddo is, they want the Dome of The Rock blown up, they wait and hope for Armageddon so they can be Raptured up to Jesus, the situation is though IF they read The Bible correctly The Book of Daniel and Revelation they would realise they are cheerleading for the wrong team, they should already know that only those who accept Jesus Christ as The Messiah will get Salvation, that Jesus Christ The Messiah was crucified on The Cross and that HE is the ONLY Jesus Christ and the ONLY Messiah, that you only get Salvation through Jesus Christ Our Messiah, accept Jesus Christ get saved, reject Jesus Christ get thrown into The Lake of Fire. As a Mainstream Christian who believes that Jesus Christ is The Messiah, I know what team I'm on.
> 
> The situation is that those others don't give a shit about the Jews, they only care about the Jews and Israel because of their belief in their interpretation of Biblical Prophecy, this essentially is why they are cheerleading for the SHTF in Syria because of the role The Fall of Damascus has in kicking off the events that eventually lead up to the Battle in the Valley of Megiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I follow the New Testament. We are in a new Covanant, not the old. And,I found a Church that teaches that.
Click to expand...


When the other *m*essiah - deliberate lower case on the m because as a Christian there is only ONE Messiah Jesus Christ - is eventually presented, the John Hagee types will automatically follow him and they will be following The Anti-Christ. As Christians OUR Bible teaches us that there is only ONE Jesus Christ The Messiah and that was Jesus The Nazarene, Jesus of Nazareth the one who was crucified on The Cross, He is Jesus Christ The Messiah. Now He is rejected by 90% of Jews, there are about 10% of Jews who have accepted Him they are the Messianic Jews and I have friends who are Messianic Jews I've posted many comments about them:

Messianic Jews: A Brief History - Jews for Jesus

Anyhow, the 90% of Jews who reject the Jesus Christ The Messiah who was crucified on The Cross they think he was NOTHING but a common criminal and a vagabond and just lower than whale shit and they wait for their OWN messiah who they call Mashiach and also Mashiach ben David, this one they think is the actual messiah and he will be a political leader descended from King David. So he is a TOTALLY different messiah to OUR Messiah who is Jesus Christ, the one that ALL Christians worship in Christian Churches across the planet, we worship Jesus Christ we do NOT worship this Mashiach ben David, they are two different characters, but the John Hagee types seem TOTALLY oblivious to this situation.

So whenever this Mashiach ben David appears on the scene he will be declared The messiah they have been waiting for and all the John Hagee types will think he's the Second Coming of Jesus Christ, when he is NOT Jesus Christ The Messiah so it's NOT The Second Coming, but being delusional they'll just automatically worship him and follow him because that's what they've been told to do or else OMG they'll be Anti-Semitic or whatever.

The John Hagee types will then join forces to PERSECUTE actual Christians who REFUSE to worship this other messiah, they will INSIST that The Messiah we still worship is The Anti-Christ because they have been deluded into thinking this other messiah is The Second Coming of Jesus Christ and we will reject this.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No so they will get America to do it for them, the majority of the American population will be against it but that does not matter, of course complicating the situation now is Iraq with the Muqtada al-Sadr alliance looking like it is going to be able to form the new government, what options are there? Sanctions on Iraq or re-invade Iraq, although he was a TOTAL POS Iraq was better with Saddam Hussein in charge, there were significantly less problems in general when Saddam was in charge of Iraq, most notably there wasn't Radical Islamist Fundamentalist maniacs running around (because Saddam had them all locked up in Hellhole prisons) and now it seems enough of the previously Secular for decades Iraqi population has been Radicalised through the brutality of aerial bombarding at random and near daily suicide bombs for ten years that they have voted to have Muqtada al-Sadr controlling Iraq.
> 
> So there is a new problem now, Iraq is going to have a Radical Islamist Fundamentalist government, something it previously has not had.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
Click to expand...


Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel

They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.


It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
Click to expand...


Nobody in this thread has advocated ANYONE using nukes on ANYONE else. Get a grip.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
Click to expand...


What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.

We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.

What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
Click to expand...

What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
The reality is that knives and rocks kill.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dogmaphobe said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about Muslims coming up with new reasons to murder each other and everyone else.
> Existing pisses them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
Click to expand...


How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.

This from The Council of Foreign Relations:






Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
Click to expand...


*"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*

There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.

As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you should be worried, everyone should be worried, there is nothing to be gained by everyone putting their heads in the sand and saying oh well nobody needs to worry about the SHTF, who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
Click to expand...

You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
Click to expand...

Bullshit.
You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know half the world has deluded themselves into thinking that kowtowing to murderers makes murderers nicer people.
> What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
Click to expand...


What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.

Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What we need now is for Trump to kick as much Muslim ass as possible."*
> 
> Yes and that would be kicking ISIS, Al-Qaeda, the Al-Nusra Front and all the variety of spin off groups who are associated and/or affiliated with them including Boko Haram and al-Shabaab.
> 
> 
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
Click to expand...

Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.

Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
Israel hate gets ratings.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
Click to expand...


The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're coming for us...we strike first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> 99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
> Israel hate gets ratings.
Click to expand...


The Council on Foreign Relations is not Liberal, it is not a Liberal News outlet, the below is directly from The Council on Foreign Relations own website.

Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Former Iranian President Rafsanjani on Using a Nuclear Bomb Against Israel
> 
> They laid out their rationale years ago.  They want nukes to commit genocide against Jews in the Jewish state because they see any potential retaliation as causing only damages to the Ummah.
> 
> 
> It amazes me that some of the children in this thread would harbor such hatred for Jews as to align themselves with this agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> 99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
> Israel hate gets ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Council on Foreign Relations is not Liberal, it is not a Liberal News outlet, the below is directly from The Council on Foreign Relations own website.
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
Click to expand...

The council is linked to secret societies including "Skull & Bones". It is a bunch of neo-liberal world-marxists that love little boys. Joschka Fischer is member.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Dogmaphobe said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
Click to expand...



Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Dogmaphobe said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
Click to expand...


I claim nothing,I do!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Bleipriester said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about they ALL abandon ALL Nuclear Weapons in the Middle East, that includes Israel, so no nuclear weapons for Iran OR Israel. That would mean that ALL nations in the Middle East would only be allowed Conventional Weapons.
> 
> This from The Council of Foreign Relations:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> 99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
> Israel hate gets ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Council on Foreign Relations is not Liberal, it is not a Liberal News outlet, the below is directly from The Council on Foreign Relations own website.
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The council is linked to secret societies including "Skull & Bones". It is a bunch of neo-liberal world-marxists that love little boys. Joschka Fischer is member.
Click to expand...


But they are not part of the Liberal Media which is what Indeependent was commenting his bizarro comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryAnne11 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.
Click to expand...


As opposed to the OT which is full of hate and killing, I often randomly still read some OT but as a Christian I follow the NT. I put the blame on many things on the Scofield Reference Bible because a lot of peoples who have read that think that some verses are Biblical when they in actuality are Footnotes written by C. I. Scofield and are HIS interpretations of what HE thought, they are not the words of Our Lord or the words of the Prophets, Scofieldism is Heresy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> 99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
> Israel hate gets ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Council on Foreign Relations is not Liberal, it is not a Liberal News outlet, the below is directly from The Council on Foreign Relations own website.
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The council is linked to secret societies including "Skull & Bones". It is a bunch of neo-liberal world-marxists that love little boys. Joschka Fischer is member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not part of the Liberal Media which is what Indeependent was commenting his bizarro comment.
Click to expand...

Many here make everything a dem vs rep thing. No matter what it is actually about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

defcon4 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
Click to expand...


better yet WHY it is everytime pesky facts are given on the murderous atrocities and actions of Israel when they cant counter them,that the only rebuttal we ever hear from them is- you are anti-semetic?

i love how they really embarrass themselves by that when you point out there are jewish folks themselves that are sick  of Israels governments murderous ways. thats like if a white boy i know goes and calls a black the N word  and i tell that white boy he is a racist,then I am a racist as well. dont you just love the logic of these Israel apologists?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LA RAM FAN said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better yet WHY it is everytime pesky facts are given on the murderous atrocities and actions of Israel when they cant counter them,that the only rebuttal we ever hear from them is- you are anti-semetic?
> 
> i love how they really embarrass themselves by that when you point out there are jewish folks themselves that are sick Israels governments murderous ways. thats like if a white boy i know goes and calls a black a ****** and i tell that white boy he is a racist,then I am a racist as well. dont you just love the logic of these Israel apologists?
Click to expand...


They have an inability to seperate Jewish peoples from the Government of Israel, so any even tiny criticism of the Government of Israel to them is Hating Jews and being Anti-Semitic and wanting Israel nuked or whatever, it is not the thinking of what is expected of grown ups. This ridiculous and poisonous thinking is even targeted at Jews themselves, the latest example being Natalie Portman who is Jewish, so she refused some award they were going to give her because she disagrees with the Government of Israel and the response as expected was totally hysterical and vile and she of course was subjected to the same name calling that others get.

If someone criticises eg. the American Government or the Japanese Government it does not mean who is criticising hates the American and Japanese peoples.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah not hard to understand at all that one wants death,that Is Israel. That video was obviously done by a paid shill of Israel because he ignores the fact it is IMPOSSIBLE for Iran to be a nuclear threat when our corrupt government has HUNDREDS of military bases SURROUNDING Iran.
> 
> That propaganda video ALSO fails to mention ISRAEL is ALWAYS shooting unarmed women and children in the head all the time just walking the streets minding their own damn business. get with the program charlie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you see America as evil, you're a freak leftist turd eater.
Click to expand...


thanks for demonstrating you have reading comprehension problems and that when you cant counter the evidence like children,you engage in petty name calling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> /----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with the slurs darling cellblock and being hysterical, essentially all the Israel Firsters have as a response at any given time is to throw up the usual "Jew haters" and "Anti-Semitism" it's getting pretty boring now, nobody cares about the name calling and those names are now reduced to being meaningless in the same way "racist" and "bigot" is, all having been so overused they all are rendered into nothing except being worthy of rolling the eyes
> 
> There is nothing hateful about not wanting things to escalate into a full on war that could then involve Russia and Turkey and of course Israel's Bitch aka America, there is nothing hateful in hoping that cooler heads prevail on both sides Palestine and Israel and there is nothing hateful in stating that there are extremists on both sides, there are extremists on the Palestinian side and there are extremists on the Israeli side, the ideal situation would be to remove the extremists on both sides, which would leave only the moderates on both sides, that would be the ideal situation.
> 
> The problem is that the Israel Firsters REFUSE to see anything but their one sided position, which essentially is Israel is ALWAYS right, Israel is NEVER wrong, EVERYONE who disagrees is wrong and is NEVER right and EVERYONE who disagrees is a "Jew hater" and "Anti-Semitic" for not agreeing that Israel is ALWAYS right and NEVER wrong. It's a very primitive way of thinking about things and also is basically a low IQ method of argument.
> 
> What IS hateful though is the often psychotic and frothing at the mouth sentiment that Israel Genocide the Palestinians, just the other day I read a comment in the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine section where someone said that Israel should bomb Gaza with napalm bombs and this was considered an acceptable sentiment from the Israel Firsters....um what if someone said that Tel Aviv should be bombed with napalm bombs, would that be acceptable? ROFLAO.
Click to expand...


kinda like that child WRONGwinger,USMBS resident troll incapable of ever admitting when he has been proven wrong.this troll runs off when you bring up facts that the rams are in LA now since he insisted they would not go back to LA and says they STILL play in st louis.the Israel loves in the Israel section are every bit as psychotic and arrogant as he is.No surprise, they are shills with no conscience whatsoever sent here by their handlers to troll for paychecks.

cellblock has illustrated he is nothing but a low IQ Troll Boi, not able to cope with ANYTHING outside the Israel First Brainwash Bubble, so resorts to just going full on Troll Boi and Funnying comments. So if cellblock wants to go down that road he is going to be treated exactly like a Troll Boi should be treated.

yep he sounds exactly like  WRONGwinger and the majority of the Israel worshippers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better yet WHY it is everytime pesky facts are given on the murderous atrocities and actions of Israel when they cant counter them,that the only rebuttal we ever hear from them is- you are anti-semetic?
> 
> i love how they really embarrass themselves by that when you point out there are jewish folks themselves that are sick Israels governments murderous ways. thats like if a white boy i know goes and calls a black a ****** and i tell that white boy he is a racist,then I am a racist as well. dont you just love the logic of these Israel apologists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have an inability to seperate Jewish peoples from the Government of Israel, so any even tiny criticism of the Government of Israel to them is Hating Jews and being Anti-Semitic and wanting Israel nuked or whatever, it is not the thinking of what is expected of grown ups. This ridiculous and poisonous thinking is even targeted at Jews themselves, the latest example being Natalie Portman who is Jewish, so she refused some award they were going to give her because she disagrees with the Government of Israel and the response as expected was totally hysterical and vile and she of course was subjected to the same name calling that others get.
> 
> If someone criticises eg. the American Government or the Japanese Government it does not mean who is criticising hates the American and Japanese peoples.
Click to expand...


yeah I know this one jerk who i had to break off my friendship with because he had the same arrogant attitude of wrongwinger.would not look at the evidence i gave him and said i hated jews even though i told him i had friends that are jewish and even told him how juduism people are good people and he refused to listen to me and only wanted to hear HIMSELF talk.

 The hard part was he was a long time friend of mine who was basically a nice guy that i broke off my friendship with since he refused to look at the evidence. would you have done the same thing with that friend? I cant tolerate someone who acts like an asshole like that,not in REAL life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

defcon4 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ In this photo can you tell which is the Jew and which is the Jew hater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you are derailing the thread since you were called out on your name calling.
> That must be a Robert Capa photo. He was famous for fake photos (photo editing or nowadays called photoshopping) as it is illustrated with this photo below from the Spanish civil war:
> View attachment 194095
Click to expand...


Ever notice how these trolls,how all they  ever do is  always post a funny when they are backed up  against the wall and they cant counter the facts?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sick of these two countries always itching to take the whole world into a nuclear holocaust!
> 
> I hope cool heads will prevail on both sides.
> 
> 9 May 2018
> 
> IDF: Iranian Forces Fire Rockets at Israel | Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> /----/   Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop with the slurs darling cellblock and being hysterical, essentially all the Israel Firsters have as a response at any given time is to throw up the usual "Jew haters" and "Anti-Semitism" it's getting pretty boring now, nobody cares about the name calling and those names are now reduced to being meaningless in the same way "racist" and "bigot" is, all having been so overused they all are rendered into nothing except being worthy of rolling the eyes
> 
> There is nothing hateful about not wanting things to escalate into a full on war that could then involve Russia and Turkey and of course Israel's Bitch aka America, there is nothing hateful in hoping that cooler heads prevail on both sides Palestine and Israel and there is nothing hateful in stating that there are extremists on both sides, there are extremists on the Palestinian side and there are extremists on the Israeli side, the ideal situation would be to remove the extremists on both sides, which would leave only the moderates on both sides, that would be the ideal situation.
> 
> The problem is that the Israel Firsters REFUSE to see anything but their one sided position, which essentially is Israel is ALWAYS right, Israel is NEVER wrong, EVERYONE who disagrees is wrong and is NEVER right and EVERYONE who disagrees is a "Jew hater" and "Anti-Semitic" for not agreeing that Israel is ALWAYS right and NEVER wrong. It's a very primitive way of thinking about things and also is basically a low IQ method of argument.
> 
> What IS hateful though is the often psychotic and frothing at the mouth sentiment that Israel Genocide the Palestinians, just the other day I read a comment in the Cesspit of The Forum aka the Israel/Palestine section where someone said that Israel should bomb Gaza with napalm bombs and this was considered an acceptable sentiment from the Israel Firsters....um what if someone said that Tel Aviv should be bombed with napalm bombs, would that be acceptable? ROFLAO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kinda like that child WRONGwinger,USMBS resident troll incapable of ever admitting when he has been proven wrong.this troll runs off when you bring up facts that the rams are in LA now since he insisted they would not go back to LA and says they STILL play in st louis.the Israel loves in the Israel section are every bit as psychotic and arrogant as he is.mo surprise they are shills with no conscience whatsoever sent here by their handlers to troll for paychecks.
> 
> cellblock has illustrated he is nothing but a low IQ Troll Boi, not able to cope with ANYTHING outside the Israel First Brainwash Bubble, so resorts to just going full on Troll Boi and Funnying comments. So if cellblock wants to go down that road he is going to be treated exactly like a Troll Boi should be treated.
> 
> yep he sounds exactly like  WRONGwinger and the majority of the Israel worshippers.
Click to expand...


Well as I commented with cellblock I can agree on 99% of the issues and he can agree on 99% of the same issues as me but on this issue we have to disagree, I myself am not a One Issue type of person, I also realise that some times we have to disagree but what I don't agree with is cellblock resorting to the usual worn out tactic of name calling, he knows Skye is on the Right and he knows or he should know she's posted previous comments supporting Israel so for him to lower himself to the position of being a Troll Boi to call her a Jew hater because she did Independent Thinking Outside The Box that was disappointing he decided to do that.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
Click to expand...




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe Muslims are terrorizing the Phillipines because of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous comment, this has NOTHING to do with the Phillipines and I have not mentioned the Phillipines, what a bizarro attempt at deflection that is from you.
> 
> Read the article from The Council on Foreign Relations that I have linked and then we can keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims bring viola even wherever they go.
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> 99% of Media outlets hate Israel.
> Israel hate gets ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Council on Foreign Relations is not Liberal, it is not a Liberal News outlet, the below is directly from The Council on Foreign Relations own website.
> 
> Israel’s Nuclear Program and Middle East Peace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The council is linked to secret societies including "Skull & Bones". It is a bunch of neo-liberal world-marxists that love little boys. Joschka Fischer is member.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they are not part of the Liberal Media which is what Indeependent was commenting his bizarro comment.
Click to expand...

That Council consists of scum who criticize Israel when the sunrises.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
Click to expand...

So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
Click to expand...


the stupid ass whining troll ass kisser of the zionists got his sorry ass OWNED by you Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better yet WHY it is everytime pesky facts are given on the murderous atrocities and actions of Israel when they cant counter them,that the only rebuttal we ever hear from them is- you are anti-semetic?
> 
> i love how they really embarrass themselves by that when you point out there are jewish folks themselves that are sick Israels governments murderous ways. thats like if a white boy i know goes and calls a black a ****** and i tell that white boy he is a racist,then I am a racist as well. dont you just love the logic of these Israel apologists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have an inability to seperate Jewish peoples from the Government of Israel, so any even tiny criticism of the Government of Israel to them is Hating Jews and being Anti-Semitic and wanting Israel nuked or whatever, it is not the thinking of what is expected of grown ups. This ridiculous and poisonous thinking is even targeted at Jews themselves, the latest example being Natalie Portman who is Jewish, so she refused some award they were going to give her because she disagrees with the Government of Israel and the response as expected was totally hysterical and vile and she of course was subjected to the same name calling that others get.
> 
> If someone criticises eg. the American Government or the Japanese Government it does not mean who is criticising hates the American and Japanese peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I know this one jerk who i had to break off my friendship with because he had the same arrogant attitude of wrongwinger.would not look at the evidence i gave him and said i hated jews even though i told him i had friends that are jewish and even told him how juduism people are good people and he refused to listen to me and only wanted to hear HIMSELF talk.
> 
> The hard part was he was a long time friend of mine who was basically a nice guy that i broke off my friendship with since he refused to look at the evidence. would you have done the same thing with that friend? I cant tolerate someone who acts like an asshole like that,not in REAL life.
Click to expand...


Well if a friend stops being a friend because of one issue, you have to think what type of friend were they and are probably better without them in your life. The situation is that on many things we should be available to have an open mind, we might in the end disagree, but we should be prepared to listen to another side of an argument and when presented with it not resort to just name calling etc.


----------



## Indeependent

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the stupid ass whining troll ass kisser of the zionists got his sorry ass OWNED by you Lucy.
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.




So you support the Mullahs because you follow Jesus?



yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to the OT which is full of hate and killing, I often randomly still read some OT but as a Christian I follow the NT. I put the blame on many things on the Scofield Reference Bible because a lot of peoples who have read that think that some verses are Biblical when they in actuality are Footnotes written by C. I. Scofield and are HIS interpretations of what HE thought, they are not the words of Our Lord or the words of the Prophets, Scofieldism is Heresy.
Click to expand...



I still prefer King James. I find much of the revision not what I read.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Why is it you Jew haters never consider that the PLO is the instigator?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that every single time somebody points out something concerning jews the immediate response is: "antisemite, jewhater, racist, white supremacist, Nazi etc? It is getting old and loses its fang rapidly.
> 
> It is safe to assume that you are not going to vote for Patrick Little in U.S. Senate race in case you live in California.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better yet WHY it is everytime pesky facts are given on the murderous atrocities and actions of Israel when they cant counter them,that the only rebuttal we ever hear from them is- you are anti-semetic?
> 
> i love how they really embarrass themselves by that when you point out there are jewish folks themselves that are sick Israels governments murderous ways. thats like if a white boy i know goes and calls a black a ****** and i tell that white boy he is a racist,then I am a racist as well. dont you just love the logic of these Israel apologists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have an inability to seperate Jewish peoples from the Government of Israel, so any even tiny criticism of the Government of Israel to them is Hating Jews and being Anti-Semitic and wanting Israel nuked or whatever, it is not the thinking of what is expected of grown ups. This ridiculous and poisonous thinking is even targeted at Jews themselves, the latest example being Natalie Portman who is Jewish, so she refused some award they were going to give her because she disagrees with the Government of Israel and the response as expected was totally hysterical and vile and she of course was subjected to the same name calling that others get.
> 
> If someone criticises eg. the American Government or the Japanese Government it does not mean who is criticising hates the American and Japanese peoples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I know this one jerk who i had to break off my friendship with because he had the same arrogant attitude of wrongwinger.would not look at the evidence i gave him and said i hated jews even though i told him i had friends that are jewish and even told him how juduism people are good people and he refused to listen to me and only wanted to hear HIMSELF talk.
> 
> The hard part was he was a long time friend of mine who was basically a nice guy that i broke off my friendship with since he refused to look at the evidence. would you have done the same thing with that friend? I cant tolerate someone who acts like an asshole like that,not in REAL life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if a friend stops being a friend because of one issue, you have to think what type of friend were they and are probably better without them in your life. The situation is that on many things we should be available to have an open mind, we might in the end disagree, but we should be prepared to listen to another side of an argument and when presented with it not resort to just name calling etc.
Click to expand...



see in this case its not like where we were disgreeing on a movie that he liked that i hated and thought was bad its the FACT that he would REFUSE to look at the cold hard facts.I mean it was like pointing out the sun to him saying-hey look the sun is out. and then having that person dismiss it and say -that is just your opinion. dont get me wrong,the guy was a good guy and a good person and everything that was WHY it was so hard to break my long time friendship with him  but to defend the evil atrocities of someone and refuse to look at the evidence that proves he was wrong,if thats not being an asshole,what is? that  makes him no better than the evil that he defends.He always CLAIMED he was for world peace yet he would not look at  the evil actions of what he defendend,what a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Mullahs because you follow Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that makes sense.
Click to expand...



You have no idea what you are talking about. We prefer inclusion. That is what the NT is all about.

Your side can do the hating.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> 
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
Click to expand...


It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.

If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
Click to expand...


wow i had no idea you had made posts in the past that supported him,would liek to see those posts?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the wrong side lose every time by calling names.
> 
> Learned that from Donald,I presume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wrong side"?  If those who oppose the genocidal antisemitism of the Mullahs are on the "wrong side", I shudder to think what you must view as the right side of this issue.
> 
> ......and you claim to follow the New testament, no less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Israeli's opening fire with live rounds on THOUSANDS the other day and shooting at them in broad daylight, including shooting children in the head? Do you support that or condemn it? Of course you SUPPORT shooting children in the head BECAUSE the Israeli's shot the children in the head.
> 
> We are able to condemn Hamas and Hezbollah when they do something outrageous, we also have the GROWN UP ability to condemn Israel when it does something outrageous, the Israel Firsters however are not GROWN UP and therefore have an inability to say anything against Israel EVER. Period.
> 
> What is the difference between Iran or Hamas saying they want to nuke Israel or whatever and the Israel Firsters advocating that Israel nuke Gaza and not only that but just nuke Iran and Lebanon? There is NO difference it makes YOU as disgusting as the Iran and Hamas you are always whining about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i had no idea you had made posts in the past that supported him,would liek to see those posts?
Click to expand...


If you use the Search Function you'll see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
Click to expand...



thats what these shills like them do,call YOU a hypocrite when like the cowards they are,ignore the facts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryAnne11 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Mullahs because you follow Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about. We prefer inclusion. That is what the NT is all about.
> 
> Your side can do the hating.
Click to expand...


No one in this thread has posted of their support for the Mullahs that comment about if you follow Jesus Christ you are supporting the Mullahs, that's probably the most bizarro comment yet in this whole thread. WTF?!


----------



## Indeependent

MaryAnne11 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,that NT teaches us to follow the words of Jesus. Hate and killing have no place there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support the Mullahs because you follow Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about. We prefer inclusion. That is what the NT is all about.
> 
> Your side can do the hating.
Click to expand...

No it isn’t.
Jesus is a hater.
Yeah, I read the NT...6 times.
Jesus is an arrogant asshole.
All you know are the Roman Catholic Church selected verses.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would *you* do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
Click to expand...

You’re coming off like a racist.
No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
Are you nuts?

So I’ll tell you what...
Release all European murderers from jail.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill."*
> 
> There was tear gas, but rubber bullets and water cannons would have effectively got that situation under control. The thing is Israel knows full well they can massacre x amount of Palestinians INCLUDING CHILDREN AND BABIES and they are the ONLY NATION on this planet that can do that and face NO CONSEQUENCES because they have their bought and paid for and probably blackmailed Bitch America to cover for them. ANY other nation would have had unilateral sanctions put on it by the hypocritical America.
> 
> As I have commented I have posted many comments supporting Israel and Bibi, but at some point someone like me draws a line in the sand and the thing is there are many millions like me around this planet now, and if Israel keeps pulling shit like they did the other day you are going to rapidly lose support and you'll just be effectively left with your Bitch America supporting you and the Homidical Head Chopping Off Maniacs and Bank Rollers of September 11th The House of Saud. You cannot expect peoples to support you IF you want to become a Rogue State that doesn't give a shit about how you deal with a situation and instead just indiscriminantly start shooting live rounds from machine guns into HUGE crowds and not giving a shit that you have shot children in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.

*"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*

^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.

*"Are you nuts?"*

No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put you seeming a bit nuts today with your comments like the above down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
Click to expand...

I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
My post is dead on.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is none of those Muslims BELONG on this Continent, we did not invite them here, they were directed in professional ways via NGOs and the fucking UN all doing the role of People Traffickers, they were FORCED on this Continent, they do NOT belong.
> 
> 
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
Click to expand...


No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?

I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?

I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.

BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.

Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
Click to expand...

The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
Click to expand...

By the way, who brings a baby to a planned riot?...fuck ‘em!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
Click to expand...


Not it is not.

Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.

What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It not me who is the hypocrite. They do NOT belong on this Continent, their land is IN the Middle East, I never called the Palestinians saints because they are not but they are not ALL Terrorists which is what your side think they are, the Israeli's also are not saints and NO amount of Propaganda that you push at me is going to make me say that the Israeli's 100% of the time smell of sweet roses, the land the Palestinians are on is THEIR land, THEIR Ancestors lived on that land many many thousands of years ago and again NO amount of Propaganda is going to make me comment any different, YOU have to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution an Independent Palestine alongside an Independent Israel and it's the obligation of the Palestinians to remove the extremists on their side and it's the obligation of the Israeli's to remove the extremists on their side, most Palestinians and most Israeli's do not want all this shit that happens but both sides are being held hostage by a tiny percentage of extremists who both act like feral wild jungle animals and not human beings.
> 
> If you do NOT want to SHARE that land in the form of The Two State Solution then the never ending violence will continue.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, who brings a baby to a planned riot?...fuck ‘em!
Click to expand...


I don't know, perhaps they thought they were going to allowed over the fence, I cannot say why someone took a baby but I'm sure whoever did probably did not think there was going to be a violent situation if they did they would not have taken a baby with them. Very possibly such a HUGE crowd of peoples I think it was approx 30,000 or something, but very possibly such a HUGE crowd was infiltrated by some of the Hamas crowd and then all hell broke loose, which is why I have commented many times and not just in this thread that the Palestinians need to take the road away from Hamas, Hamas are not good in general for the Palestinians.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
Click to expand...

The Arab nations used the nomads aka Palis as pawns.
Jordan and Egypt don’t want them because they’re sub-human.
The jig is up.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re coming off like a racist.
> No one belongs *anywhere* unless they cause unrest; they they might deserve not to exist.
> But in *your* mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a *nice guy*.
> Are you nuts?
> 
> So I’ll tell you what...
> Release all European murderers from jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
Click to expand...

Arafart sent 5 billion dollars to his wife in France.
Do you have the first clue ad to what’s going on?
Israel supplies the Pails with electricity and somehow the Palis can never pay the bill.
I guess they’re spending that money on state of the art tunnels.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arafart sent 5 billion dollars to his wife in France.
> Do you have the first clue ad to what’s going on?
> Israel supplies the Pails with electricity and somehow the Palis can never pay the bill.
> I guess they’re spending that money on state of the art tunnels.
Click to expand...


All those African nations have been the same ie. the leaders stealing the money, was that to blame on the population no, was that to blame on corrupt leaders yes. There is corruption in many places.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Not that I commented or suggested ANY of that.
> 
> *"But in your mind a Muslim in the ME who wants to kill a Jew is a nice guy."*
> 
> ^^^^ This is totally crazy, and no you cannot direct anyone to where I suggested that because I never did, so just stop already while you are losing so badly that you have to manufacture things I never even commented.
> 
> *"Are you nuts?"*
> 
> No but you seem to be nuts today, reading my MIND and saying things that I have NOT commented WTF?! It's okay I'll just put it down to it being Friday and the weather being too hot or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab nations used the nomads aka Palis as pawns.
> Jordan and Egypt don’t want them because they’re sub-human.
> The jig is up.
Click to expand...


Why do you call them Palis? No Jordan and Egypt don't want them because they don't belong in Jordan or Egypt, they belong in Palestine in their OWN State and many think that some WANT them thrown into Jordan or Egypt because they want to steal their land to build more Settlements on, it's all very complicated on multiple levels it's not a Black and White situation.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you read your own posts objectively.
> My post is dead on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab nations used the nomads aka Palis as pawns.
> Jordan and Egypt don’t want them because they’re sub-human.
> The jig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call them Palis? No Jordan and Egypt don't want them because they don't belong in Jordan or Egypt, they belong in Palestine in their OWN State and many think that some WANT them thrown into Jordan or Egypt because they want to steal their land to build more Settlements on, it's all very complicated on multiple levels it's not a Black and White situation.
Click to expand...

Jordan took in 1.5 milion (2013?) and all the Palis wanted was welfare.
Jordan closed the door.
Egypt has taken more than their fair of shit from Hamas.
You do realize Hamas built tunnels into Egypt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> No your post in not dead on, I do not need to read my posts objectively considering they are my posts. The ones who are unable to not be objective and not biased are all those who ONLY post from the Israeli viewpoint and as such refuse to take an impartial stance, others prefer to at least be fair and look at things from both viewpoints and what we see is that both sides have their own extremists, there are some who support a One State Solution that means just killing all the Palestinians, how is that NOT extremist?
> 
> I never commented that a Muslim in the Middle East who wants to kill is Jew is a nice guy, is a Jew who wants to kill as many Palestinians as possible a nice guy or an extremist? Is someone who wants to nuke Gaza and bomb them with napalm nice or are they an extremist?
> 
> I have always supported the Two State Solution and I'm not in a minority with that, that is the general Mainstream opinion and it transcends anything political or religious.
> 
> BTW in your post # 267 you have just called Jesus an arrogant asshole and a hater this is the Jesus that as Christians WE follow, Jesus Christ of course was especially NOT a hater but you get away with trashing Jesus Christ because you are a Jew and also you hate Jesus Christ, so if you can call Jesus an arrogant asshole and trash Jesus Christ then I am TOTALLY within my RIGHT to kick Israel and Bibi when I think they are in the wrong, you call my Messiah an arrogant asshole then I as a Christian and follower of Christ can call those who shot CHILDREN in the head the other day I can call them Jewish assholes, there is no room for any double standards.
> 
> Now are ALL Jews assholes? No they are not, I don't think you are an asshole, but there are plenty of Jewish assholes, there are plenty of other assholes in other religions also of course.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab nations used the nomads aka Palis as pawns.
> Jordan and Egypt don’t want them because they’re sub-human.
> The jig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call them Palis? No Jordan and Egypt don't want them because they don't belong in Jordan or Egypt, they belong in Palestine in their OWN State and many think that some WANT them thrown into Jordan or Egypt because they want to steal their land to build more Settlements on, it's all very complicated on multiple levels it's not a Black and White situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan took in 1.5 milion (2013?) and all the Palis wanted was welfare.
> Jordan closed the door.
> Egypt has taken more than their fair of shit from Hamas.
> You do realize Hamas built tunnels into Egypt.
Click to expand...


According to the Israeli Chief Rabbi you should be moving to Israel, you should not be in New York or whatever, all Jews in the Western world should all be moving to Israel, they see you as in defiance continuing to live among the Gentiles in The West. You know this yes? You all should be making Aliyah. They even have a website dedicated to:

aliyah

Jordan is already over crowded with more than two million Syrian and Iraqi refugees, I have not read where any of the Iraqi's have returned to Iraq but they all escaped and were allowed into Jordan because they were escaping from ISIS, this was when it was Round I of the Mosul fighting, not the subsequent Round II of the Mosul fighting, none of the Syrians have moved, so Jordan already has two million Syrian and Iraqi's.

Yes I know I have already commented what I think about Hamas, the problem seems to be that you think EVERY Palestinian man woman and baby are ALL fanatical Hamas Cheerleaders, you seem not able to seperate Hamas from the average ordinary Palestinian and not ALL Palestinians want to have Israel wiped off the map and not ALL Israeli's want to Genocide or EXPEL the Palestinians from their own land, there also are many Palestinians married to Israeli's and many Israeli's married to Palestinians and most Mainstream and Moderate on BOTH sides would prefer to live in peace and co-exist together.


----------



## eagle1462010

Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'

"The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel. 

Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response. 

Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'

The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Uprising, aka the thousands marching on Israel, and the Iranians are there for what I just posted.  It is the third most holy place for Islam.  The picture in the other post is a replica of the Mosque...............and Iranian troops practicing to take it via force.

The entire situation is escalating over Isreal wanting to have Jerusalem for it's capital, and for the United States backing that decision.

Furthermore it's because we Vetoed the UN council's condemnation of Israel on the situation.

The current violence is ALL DUE TO JERUSALEM......................


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.



As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off and although it is monumentally stupid Turkey are in NATO, it has not been a good idea for years to still have Turkey in NATO but they are, so this now potentially complicates an already complicated situation, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.


----------



## eagle1462010

Kuwait urges international force on Gaza border

Kuwait, the only Arab nation with a current seat on the United Nations Security Council, circulated a draft resolution Thursday night on “providing international protection to the Palestinian people,” following recent violent clashes on the Gaza border in which dozens of Palestinians were killed by Israeli fire. Israel described the move as “cynicism” and “shameful.”

Kuwaiti ambassador Mansour al-Otaibi circulated the draft which called for the establishment of an international force stationed on the Gaza border with Israel.

Palestinian envoy Riyad Mansour said on Tuesday he would begin negotiations to try to get the resolution adopted.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.
Click to expand...

The entire middle east is pissed off................And it is all about RELIGION.............and the Mosque........





The Wailing Wall.........Dome of the Rock...........Jews Holy place of prayer...........

Now Israeli was allowed to pray there until after the War in 1967 in which the Arab countries lost East Jersusalem in the fight.

This VIOLENCE is in conjunction with RELIGION...............


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> The Uprising, aka the thousands marching on Israel, and the Iranians are there for what I just posted.  It is the third most holy place for Islam.  The picture in the other post is a replica of the Mosque...............and Iranian troops practicing to take it via force.
> 
> The entire situation is escalating over Isreal wanting to have Jerusalem for it's capital, and for the United States backing that decision.
> 
> Furthermore it's because we Vetoed the UN council's condemnation of Israel on the situation.
> 
> The current violence is ALL DUE TO JERUSALEM......................



Well yes, but also this is the type of happening that happens when you don't think about what the obvious ramifications of a decision are going to be, also this type of thing is probably why across political persuasion no American President has done this, Reagan, GHWB, Clinton, GWB or Obama, is the SHTF going to be worth it or not? Do the negatives outweigh the positives?


----------



## eagle1462010

Turkey kills at least 260 Kurdish, Islamic State fighters in Syria...

*YPG THREAT*
U.S. Defense Secretary Jim Mattis said Turkey’s offensive distracted from efforts to defeat Islamic State. White House spokeswoman Sarah Sanders said the United States wanted to see Turkey “de-escalate,” which Trump would raise in the call with Erdogan.

Ankara says the jihadist group is largely finished in Syria and that the greater threat comes from the YPG, which it sees as an extension of a Kurdish group that has waged a decades-long separatist insurgency inside Turkey.

Erdogan has said Turkey aims to destroy YPG control not just in the Afrin enclave but also in the mainly Arab town of Manbij to the east. “Terrorists in Manbij are constantly firing provocation shots. If the United States doesn’t stop this, we will stop it,” Cavusoglu was reported as saying on Tuesday.

“Our goal is not to clash with Russians, the Syrian regime or the United States, it is to battle the terrorist organisation,” broadcaster Haberturk quoted him as saying.

“We will not live with fear and threats,” Cavusoglu said.


Turkey has been killing the Kurds who have been fighting ISIS...........We have been in direct opposition against Turkey for this.  Turkey is NOT INNOCENT IN THIS MESS.......................Turkey is also accused of backing ISIS...........and Erogoden has LONG CALLED for  A CALIPHATE AGAINST ISRAEL..........He has been blocked by his on Military..............

Now............he sees a chance to fulfill his dreams on the destruction of ISRAEL and a NEW OTTOMAN EMPIRE.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Uprising, aka the thousands marching on Israel, and the Iranians are there for what I just posted.  It is the third most holy place for Islam.  The picture in the other post is a replica of the Mosque...............and Iranian troops practicing to take it via force.
> 
> The entire situation is escalating over Isreal wanting to have Jerusalem for it's capital, and for the United States backing that decision.
> 
> Furthermore it's because we Vetoed the UN council's condemnation of Israel on the situation.
> 
> The current violence is ALL DUE TO JERUSALEM......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but also this is the type of happening that happens when you don't think about what the obvious ramifications of a decision are going to be, also this type of thing is probably why across political persuasion no American President has done this, Reagan, GHWB, Clinton, GWB or Obama, is the SHTF going to be worth it or not? Do the negatives outweigh the positives?
Click to expand...

We don't want a War with Iran...................We don't want our troops there forever...........I have many times stated that I don't care who rules Syria after just as long as the situation is stabilized so our people can come home.

The current situation HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SYRIA.........................It is ALL ABOUT THE MOSQUE and the shifting of the Capital of Israel.

The move has 2 sides of the story..............Not everyone agrees with the move............but it was a move that makes RELIGION take the forefront and has caused the violence.

Many a post I have stated that the Iranian's are lost..............They are supposed to be there to help Syria..........THEY ARE NOT THERE FOR SYRIA............

They are there to ATTACK ISRAEL over the Mosque, and the fighting there was PROVOKED BY IRAN.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire middle east is pissed off................And it is all about RELIGION.............and the Mosque........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wailing Wall.........Dome of the Rock...........Jews Holy place of prayer...........
> 
> Now Israeli was allowed to pray there until after the War in 1967 in which the Arab countries lost East Jersusalem in the fight.
> 
> This VIOLENCE is in conjunction with RELIGION...............
Click to expand...


Well essentially the other side of this madness, they would like to either have the Dome of The Rock accident but on purpose reduced to rubble so The Third Temple can be rebuilt to await the Abomination of Desolation and The Anti-Christ which is what it all states in our Bible, The Anti-Christ enters Jerusalem and tells them to Rebuild The Temple and after it is rebuilt The Anti-Christ in what is called the Abomination of Desolation enters The Third Temple and declares himself Christ, they even have everything all ready for when The Third Temple is built, apparently the thing is all ready to be assembled, I saw this in a video, also I was reading the other day someone sent me a link to something where there are those who think that the American Embassy could become some type of substitute Third Temple or whatever, I'm not sure about that though seems a bit bizarro line of thinking as that American Embassy is not in the vacinity of where the Dome of The Rock and The Wailng Wall is.

I have though thought for a long time that America is Mystery, Babylon and that NYC Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon, actually for America's sake I HOPE I am WRONG, I like America and have many American friends and I don't want them going through all the shit of America being Mystery, Babylon.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire middle east is pissed off................And it is all about RELIGION.............and the Mosque........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wailing Wall.........Dome of the Rock...........Jews Holy place of prayer...........
> 
> Now Israeli was allowed to pray there until after the War in 1967 in which the Arab countries lost East Jersusalem in the fight.
> 
> This VIOLENCE is in conjunction with RELIGION...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well essentially the other side of this madness, they would like to either have the Dome of The Rock accident but on purpose reduced to rubble so The Third Temple can be rebuilt to await the Abomination of Desolation and The Anti-Christ which is what it all states in our Bible, The Anti-Christ enters Jerusalem and tells them to Rebuild The Temple and after it is rebuilt The Anti-Christ in what is called the Abomination of Desolation enters The Third Temple and declares himself Christ, they even have everything all ready for when The Third Temple is built, apparently the thing is all ready to be assembled, I saw this in a video, also I was reading the other day someone sent me a link to something where there are those who think that the American Embassy could become some type of substitute Third Temple or whatever, I'm not sure about that though seems a bit bizarro line of thinking as that American Embassy is not in the vacinity of where the Dome of The Rock and The Wailng Wall is.
> 
> I have though thought for a long time that America is Mystery, Babylon and that NYC Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon, actually for America's sake I HOPE I am WRONG, I like America and have many American friends and I don't want them going through all the shit of America being Mystery, Babylon.
Click to expand...

Yes it ties to Religious prophecy on all sides..........Many in Israel have always wanted to rebuild it............

ISIS believes that they will die to start it in Cult like thinking...........to them Syria is the center of the Universe......and that their Messiah will come to their aid and destroy the World over the fight in Syria...........Sunni type thinking.............

While Shia think the faithful will await their Messiah in Yemen to march North and take the same territory............

Turkey thinking that they are the true ones..........and that a new Ottoman Empire is the real deal.  To destroy Israel and take back the Holy Land........


YES IT IS ALL MADNESS.............and MADNESS ABOUNDS IN THE MIDDLE EAST.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Uprising, aka the thousands marching on Israel, and the Iranians are there for what I just posted.  It is the third most holy place for Islam.  The picture in the other post is a replica of the Mosque...............and Iranian troops practicing to take it via force.
> 
> The entire situation is escalating over Isreal wanting to have Jerusalem for it's capital, and for the United States backing that decision.
> 
> Furthermore it's because we Vetoed the UN council's condemnation of Israel on the situation.
> 
> The current violence is ALL DUE TO JERUSALEM......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but also this is the type of happening that happens when you don't think about what the obvious ramifications of a decision are going to be, also this type of thing is probably why across political persuasion no American President has done this, Reagan, GHWB, Clinton, GWB or Obama, is the SHTF going to be worth it or not? Do the negatives outweigh the positives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want a War with Iran...................We don't want our troops there forever...........I have many times stated that I don't care who rules Syria after just as long as the situation is stabilized so our people can come home.
> 
> The current situation HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SYRIA.........................It is ALL ABOUT THE MOSQUE and the shifting of the Capital of Israel.
> 
> The move has 2 sides of the story..............Not everyone agrees with the move............but it was a move that makes RELIGION take the forefront and has caused the violence.
> 
> Many a post I have stated that the Iranian's are lost..............They are supposed to be there to help Syria..........THEY ARE NOT THERE FOR SYRIA............
> 
> They are there to ATTACK ISRAEL over the Mosque, and the fighting there was PROVOKED BY IRAN.
Click to expand...


*"The current situation HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SYRIA.........................It is ALL ABOUT THE MOSQUE and the shifting of the Capital of Israel."*

Well yes that is the current situation we agree. Iran had troops inside Syria long before The Donald said he was putting an American Embassy in Jerusalem, they were invited in by the Syrians to help the Syrian Army fight the stupidly referred to as Moderate Rebels, most are sympathetic and/or affiliated with ISIS and Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front.

So now Turkey is pissed off again and adding to the crazy situation is the result of the Iraqi election where they are going to get a Radical Islamist Government who hate Iran AND America AND Israel. So the whole thing even more fucked up than it was before.


----------



## eagle1462010

The real question does Israel have the right to declare Jerusalem their Capital.  They already own it.

The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray..............They guard the temples there...........but when they call it the capital the whole region goes Batshit Crazy over it...................

Which is why people are again dying over it...............and why Iranian forces are there.............Why Turkey is threatening Israel and the United States.

It is because this REGION is ALL ABOUT RELIGION...........the Barbaric tactics of ISIS being an example.  The killing of the Kurds being one also.  The systematic killing of all things Not Islam there another..............Christians in the region are all but extinct................Via Genocide by all parties in the region.

It is BARBARISM....................


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire middle east is pissed off................And it is all about RELIGION.............and the Mosque........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wailing Wall.........Dome of the Rock...........Jews Holy place of prayer...........
> 
> Now Israeli was allowed to pray there until after the War in 1967 in which the Arab countries lost East Jersusalem in the fight.
> 
> This VIOLENCE is in conjunction with RELIGION...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well essentially the other side of this madness, they would like to either have the Dome of The Rock accident but on purpose reduced to rubble so The Third Temple can be rebuilt to await the Abomination of Desolation and The Anti-Christ which is what it all states in our Bible, The Anti-Christ enters Jerusalem and tells them to Rebuild The Temple and after it is rebuilt The Anti-Christ in what is called the Abomination of Desolation enters The Third Temple and declares himself Christ, they even have everything all ready for when The Third Temple is built, apparently the thing is all ready to be assembled, I saw this in a video, also I was reading the other day someone sent me a link to something where there are those who think that the American Embassy could become some type of substitute Third Temple or whatever, I'm not sure about that though seems a bit bizarro line of thinking as that American Embassy is not in the vacinity of where the Dome of The Rock and The Wailng Wall is.
> 
> I have though thought for a long time that America is Mystery, Babylon and that NYC Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon, actually for America's sake I HOPE I am WRONG, I like America and have many American friends and I don't want them going through all the shit of America being Mystery, Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it ties to Religious prophecy on all sides..........Many in Israel have always wanted to rebuild it............
> 
> ISIS believes that they will die to start it in Cult like thinking...........to them Syria is the center of the Universe......and that their Messiah will come to their aid and destroy the World over the fight in Syria...........Sunni type thinking.............
> 
> While Shia think the faithful will await their Messiah in Yemen to march North and take the same territory............
> 
> Turkey thinking that they are the true ones..........and that a new Ottoman Empire is the real deal.  To destroy Israel and take back the Holy Land........
> 
> 
> YES IT IS ALL MADNESS.............and MADNESS ABOUNDS IN THE MIDDLE EAST.
Click to expand...


*"YES IT IS ALL MADNESS.............and MADNESS ABOUNDS IN THE MIDDLE EAST"*

Yes which is why The West needs to just GTFO ASAP because this is going to NOT have a good ending for ANYONE involved, so they should all just be left to fight it out among themselves they are nearly all basically crazy at this point. The West needs to GTFO and instead we need to protect OURSELVES and take care of our OWN various peoples.

Fuck The Middle East and also Fuck The UN.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Uprising, aka the thousands marching on Israel, and the Iranians are there for what I just posted.  It is the third most holy place for Islam.  The picture in the other post is a replica of the Mosque...............and Iranian troops practicing to take it via force.
> 
> The entire situation is escalating over Isreal wanting to have Jerusalem for it's capital, and for the United States backing that decision.
> 
> Furthermore it's because we Vetoed the UN council's condemnation of Israel on the situation.
> 
> The current violence is ALL DUE TO JERUSALEM......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but also this is the type of happening that happens when you don't think about what the obvious ramifications of a decision are going to be, also this type of thing is probably why across political persuasion no American President has done this, Reagan, GHWB, Clinton, GWB or Obama, is the SHTF going to be worth it or not? Do the negatives outweigh the positives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want a War with Iran...................We don't want our troops there forever...........I have many times stated that I don't care who rules Syria after just as long as the situation is stabilized so our people can come home.
> 
> The current situation HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SYRIA.........................It is ALL ABOUT THE MOSQUE and the shifting of the Capital of Israel.
> 
> The move has 2 sides of the story..............Not everyone agrees with the move............but it was a move that makes RELIGION take the forefront and has caused the violence.
> 
> Many a post I have stated that the Iranian's are lost..............They are supposed to be there to help Syria..........THEY ARE NOT THERE FOR SYRIA............
> 
> They are there to ATTACK ISRAEL over the Mosque, and the fighting there was PROVOKED BY IRAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The current situation HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH SYRIA.........................It is ALL ABOUT THE MOSQUE and the shifting of the Capital of Israel."*
> 
> Well yes that is the current situation we agree. Iran had troops inside Syria long before The Donald said he was putting an American Embassy in Jerusalem, they were invited in by the Syrians to help the Syrian Army fight the stupidly referred to as Moderate Rebels, most are sympathetic and/or affiliated with ISIS and Al-Qaeda and the Al-Nusra Front.
> 
> So now Turkey is pissed off again and adding to the crazy situation is the result of the Iraqi election where they are going to get a Radical Islamist Government who hate Iran AND America AND Israel. So the whole thing even more fucked up than it was before.
Click to expand...

What's new there.....................The Middle East has been Fucked up since I served there.........during the Iran Iraq War and Desert Storm...............

When they are not killing each other over Religion        they are killing others over Religion............The murder of the Yazzi's in Northern Iraq was what prompted Obama to return there..............The Genocide by ISIS based on Religion..........They were raping, and Murdering everyone they could find...............and most fighting against them in the region..........were SHIA................

Sunni versus Shia is a large part of that escalation............and a shift of Regional power...........A GAME OF THRONES.............and now a New game is afoot.

All over Israel daring to declare Jerusalem theirs.........................and so it continues.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erdogan: 'Time for us to take a physical stance on Israel'
> 
> "The occupation of Jerusalem, the violation of the privacy of the al Aqsa mosque, and the violation of the rights of the folks of Palestine...we declare that we will not accept this," Erdogan continued. Echoing statements made earlier in the week by him and his Foreign Ministry, he condemned the move of the United States Embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, which took place on Monday. After the move, Turkey recalled its ambassadors to the United States and Israel.
> 
> Israel later expelled Turkish diplomats in response.
> 
> Iran's Revolutionary Guard 'simulates capture of Jerusalem mosque'
> 
> The current round of fighting was sparked in part by rumors that Israel was plotting to take over the site - a charge that Israel vehemently denies. Clashes outside the mosque erupted in September and quickly spread across Israel and into the West Bank and Gaza Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted the other day now Turkey is pissed off, you see this is why cooler heads want things to deescalate and not escalate, this is why people need to think first about what the general ramifications of various situations are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire middle east is pissed off................And it is all about RELIGION.............and the Mosque........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wailing Wall.........Dome of the Rock...........Jews Holy place of prayer...........
> 
> Now Israeli was allowed to pray there until after the War in 1967 in which the Arab countries lost East Jersusalem in the fight.
> 
> This VIOLENCE is in conjunction with RELIGION...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well essentially the other side of this madness, they would like to either have the Dome of The Rock accident but on purpose reduced to rubble so The Third Temple can be rebuilt to await the Abomination of Desolation and The Anti-Christ which is what it all states in our Bible, The Anti-Christ enters Jerusalem and tells them to Rebuild The Temple and after it is rebuilt The Anti-Christ in what is called the Abomination of Desolation enters The Third Temple and declares himself Christ, they even have everything all ready for when The Third Temple is built, apparently the thing is all ready to be assembled, I saw this in a video, also I was reading the other day someone sent me a link to something where there are those who think that the American Embassy could become some type of substitute Third Temple or whatever, I'm not sure about that though seems a bit bizarro line of thinking as that American Embassy is not in the vacinity of where the Dome of The Rock and The Wailng Wall is.
> 
> I have though thought for a long time that America is Mystery, Babylon and that NYC Manhattan Island is The Whore of Babylon, actually for America's sake I HOPE I am WRONG, I like America and have many American friends and I don't want them going through all the shit of America being Mystery, Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it ties to Religious prophecy on all sides..........Many in Israel have always wanted to rebuild it............
> 
> ISIS believes that they will die to start it in Cult like thinking...........to them Syria is the center of the Universe......and that their Messiah will come to their aid and destroy the World over the fight in Syria...........Sunni type thinking.............
> 
> While Shia think the faithful will await their Messiah in Yemen to march North and take the same territory............
> 
> Turkey thinking that they are the true ones..........and that a new Ottoman Empire is the real deal.  To destroy Israel and take back the Holy Land........
> 
> 
> YES IT IS ALL MADNESS.............and MADNESS ABOUNDS IN THE MIDDLE EAST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"YES IT IS ALL MADNESS.............and MADNESS ABOUNDS IN THE MIDDLE EAST"*
> 
> Yes which is why The West needs to just GTFO ASAP because this is going to NOT have a good ending for ANYONE involved, so they should all just be left to fight it out among themselves they are nearly all basically crazy at this point. The West needs to GTFO and instead we need to protect OURSELVES and take care of our OWN various peoples.
> 
> Fuck The Middle East and also Fuck The UN.
Click to expand...

I have long said that the Middle East is QUICK SAND..............And all who enter it are doomed to be sucked into the Quick Sand.........the Middle East has been the Achilles heal for many a leader.........Not just the United States......but any leader who has thought they had a solution...........

To the issue of Gaza................The Arab Nations have used them for Cannon Fodder forever............Which is why no one takes them in.......Because they are using them for Propaganda in their dying.............They teach the children there as kids to strap bombs on and go die for Allah.  They don't care about those kids but say in the Media how they are there to help them.  They NEVER CARED ABOUT THEM..........Which is why HAMAS uses them as Human Shields in fights there so they display the dead on the Media after...........Hamas is just as guilty of killing them as the bullets flying from the IDF.............It is done on purpose.......................

And personally.........I consider the little Hamas fuckers COWARDS for doing so..............

This escalation will not end well..............and the IDF isn't gonna back the hell down............Never has and never will..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> The real question does Israel have the right to declare Jerusalem their Capital.  They already own it.
> 
> The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray..............They guard the temples there...........but when they call it the capital the whole region goes Batshit Crazy over it...................
> 
> Which is why people are again dying over it...............and why Iranian forces are there.............Why Turkey is threatening Israel and the United States.
> 
> It is because this REGION is ALL ABOUT RELIGION...........the Barbaric tactics of ISIS being an example.  The killing of the Kurds being one also.  The systematic killing of all things Not Islam there another..............Christians in the region are all but extinct................Via Genocide by all parties in the region.
> 
> It is BARBARISM....................



*"The real question does Israel have the right to declare Jerusalem their Capital."*

The problem many have is they specifically refer to Jerusalem being specifically Jewish as in Judaism when many think on Bible Reading that Our Lord states that it is for ALL who worship Him and that EVERYONE who worships Jesus Christ is an Israelite, so on that it belongs to Gentiles also.

*"They own it"*

I'm pretty sure that a lot of Jerusalem is actually literally owned by The Vatican.

*"The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray."*

We need no permission, as followers of Jesus Christ we have a right to visit Jerusalem and pray where we want to.


*".............They guard the temples there...........but when they call it the capital the whole region goes Batshit Crazy over it..................."*

Well that is because the whole region is predominantly Muslim either Sunni or Shia and the Dome of The Rock is in Jerusalem and they obviously feel it's going to be under threat or whatever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i cant believe you spent the last couple of pages arguing with a paid shill Lucy.LOL


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *"The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray."*
> 
> We need no permission, as followers of Jesus Christ we have a right to visit Jerusalem and pray where we want to.


Until 1967 you would not have been allowed to pray there............Jordan owned it then............and only allowed Muslims to pray there.

Jews were not allowed..................

When they lost the War..............The Jews could pray there again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LA RAM FAN said:


> i cant believe you spent the last couple of pages arguing with a paid shill Lucy.LOL



I am polite or do my best to be polite, that is why


----------



## eagle1462010

LA RAM FAN said:


> i cant believe you spent the last couple of pages arguing with a paid shill Lucy.LOL


Where is my check Mr. Mr.....................

What I just stated is the truth of the matter.

What evidence do you have to state my opinions about the current situation is wrong.............

Or do we go back to ISRAEL BAD.............GAZA GOOD BS............

Make no mistake that I side with Israel's right to protect itself from those attacking it, and make no mistake that the Iranians traveled over a 1000 miles to do so.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe you spent the last couple of pages arguing with a paid shill Lucy.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am polite or do my best to be polite, that is why
Click to expand...

I'm not paid Lucy..........and I've always respected your views...........

The Ram Fan.............well my team was always the Saints..............kinda fitting when we are discussing Religion now isn't it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe you spent the last couple of pages arguing with a paid shill Lucy.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am polite or do my best to be polite, that is why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not paid Lucy..........and I've always respected your views...........
> 
> The Ram Fan.............well my team was always the Saints..............kinda fitting when we are discussing Religion now isn't it.
Click to expand...


There are of course some here who are Paid to Post, I don't think you are one of them though. It's okay I have always respected your views, some things of course we are going to disagree about, but as I commented with cellblock on 99% of the issues we can generally agree.

What is that American Football? Yes Ram and Saints, both have Biblical connections


----------



## eagle1462010

We are discussing one the areas most conquered in the history of the World................It has always been so..............

Reminds me of one of my favorite movies of the region.  From the Crusades time frame.  Arn......If you haven't seen it I recommend it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray."*
> 
> We need no permission, as followers of Jesus Christ we have a right to visit Jerusalem and pray where we want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Until 1967 you would not have been allowed to pray there............Jordan owned it then............and only allowed Muslims to pray there.
> 
> Jews were not allowed..................
> 
> When they lost the War..............The Jews could pray there again.
Click to expand...


Okay so no Jews OR Christians?

Wouldn't it be nice if everyone could just get along and not want to kill each other because of being a different religion or whatever or wanting the SHTF to fulfill some monstrous apparent Biblical Prophecy? Why does all this madness have to be happening now, why can't it happen in another 200 years when me, my kidlets and their kidlets and their kidlets kidlets are all dead. WTF?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

eagle1462010 said:


> We are discussing one the areas most conquered in the history of the World................It has always been so..............
> 
> Reminds me of one of my favorite movies of the region.  From the Crusades time frame.  Arn......If you haven't seen it I recommend it.



I have not seen that film, thanks I'll put it on my list of films to watch.

All I know is that if the SHTF it better NOT interfere with the World Cup which begins next month in June, I have not missed a World Cup EVER and I intend not to miss this one, so if my World Cup is interupted by all these maniacs fighting I will be very very very very angry.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lucy Hamilton said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The Israeli's allow all religions to visit there and pray."*
> 
> We need no permission, as followers of Jesus Christ we have a right to visit Jerusalem and pray where we want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Until 1967 you would not have been allowed to pray there............Jordan owned it then............and only allowed Muslims to pray there.
> 
> Jews were not allowed..................
> 
> When they lost the War..............The Jews could pray there again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so no Jews OR Christians?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if everyone could just get along and not want to kill each other because of being a different religion or whatever or wanting the SHTF to fulfill some monstrous apparent Biblical Prophecy? Why does all this madness have to be happening now, why can't it happen in another 200 years when me, my kidlets and their kidlets and their kidlets kidlets are all dead. WTF?!
Click to expand...

It is not for us to decide..............We simply live in a time when it happens.............

How it ends.....................who knows............but there is plenty of finger pointing on blame going around.  And like all who try to predict what will happen and what we should do in the Middle East..................We will be up to our necks in the Quick Sand no matter what we do...............and so it goes on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this poster nailed it i am afriad what he said on trupm

Donald Trump’s true role in global events is becoming rapidly apparent, and it’s not what he’s been telling the American people….


----------



## defcon4

Indeependent said:


> So the *animals* who don’t belong in Europe are saints in the *ME*?
> Do you realize the hypocrisy of your post?


Your premises are way out of whack. The so called animals, using your verbiage,  live in the ME, that's their homeland and not Europe.


----------



## defcon4

Indeependent said:


> *What would you do if thousands of people were storming your border *with box cutter knives and throwing rocks.
> The reality is that knives and rocks kill.


What do we say here in the U.S. when foreign elements storming our borders? The media ostracizes everybody who dares to oppose it by labeling them as racist, white supremacist, nazi etc.


----------



## defcon4

Indeependent said:


> Bullshit.
> You have zero idea of what you’re talking about.
> It’s almost ironic to me that you complain about Muslims in Germany.
> I’m beginning to think someone else is using your account.


Wrong analogy. Islam is originated and is practiced mainly in the ME and east of it. It doesn't mix well with Christianity nor paganism. Germany has been Christian for more than a millennium and some kept practicing paganism (I am not denigrating paganism with the statement.)


----------



## defcon4

Indeependent said:


> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> *99% of Media outlets hate Israel.*
> Israel hate gets ratings.


Wow, I cannot believe you said that! MSM is owned by jews many of them are dual, U.S. - Israeli, citizens and most of them are eligible for Israeli citizenship.


----------



## defcon4

eagle1462010 said:


> We are discussing one the areas most conquered in the history of the World................It has always been so..............
> 
> Reminds me of one of my favorite movies of the region.  From the Crusades time frame.  Arn......If you haven't seen it I recommend it.


I saw it. It is quite good and shares elements of the movie "Kingdom of Heaven."


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 State Solution is a Final Solution based on false premises.
> There’s not one Arab nation willing to take a single Palestinian and any money given to them is pilfered by their “leaders”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not it is not.
> 
> Maybe that is because they know that if they take the Palestinians that means the Palestinians have no right to their OWN State, when they do have a right to their OWN State, why should they be told to go and be in a variety of other nations when they have a right to their OWN homeland, they should not.
> 
> What money is pilfered by what leaders, do you mean the leaders of other Arab nations or are you meaning Hamas? Hamas are no good for the Palestinians in general, they need to take the road away from Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arab nations used the nomads aka Palis as pawns.
> Jordan and Egypt don’t want them because they’re sub-human.
> The jig is up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call them Palis? No Jordan and Egypt don't want them because they don't belong in Jordan or Egypt, they belong in Palestine in their OWN State and many think that some WANT them thrown into Jordan or Egypt because they want to steal their land to build more Settlements on, it's all very complicated on multiple levels it's not a Black and White situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jordan took in 1.5 milion (2013?) and all the Palis wanted was welfare.
> Jordan closed the door.
> Egypt has taken more than their fair of shit from Hamas.
> You do realize Hamas built tunnels into Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Israeli Chief Rabbi you should be moving to Israel, you should not be in New York or whatever, all Jews in the Western world should all be moving to Israel, they see you as in defiance continuing to live among the Gentiles in The West. You know this yes? You all should be making Aliyah. They even have a website dedicated to:
> 
> aliyah
> 
> Jordan is already over crowded with more than two million Syrian and Iraqi refugees, I have not read where any of the Iraqi's have returned to Iraq but they all escaped and were allowed into Jordan because they were escaping from ISIS, this was when it was Round I of the Mosul fighting, not the subsequent Round II of the Mosul fighting, none of the Syrians have moved, so Jordan already has two million Syrian and Iraqi's.
> 
> Yes I know I have already commented what I think about Hamas, the problem seems to be that you think EVERY Palestinian man woman and baby are ALL fanatical Hamas Cheerleaders, you seem not able to seperate Hamas from the average ordinary Palestinian and not ALL Palestinians want to have Israel wiped off the map and not ALL Israeli's want to Genocide or EXPEL the Palestinians from their own land, there also are many Palestinians married to Israeli's and many Israeli's married to Palestinians and most Mainstream and Moderate on BOTH sides would prefer to live in peace and co-exist together.
Click to expand...

And when Jews disagree noone gets beheaded!


----------



## Indeependent

defcon4 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Links from Liberal News outlets is worthless.
> *99% of Media outlets hate Israel.*
> Israel hate gets ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I cannot believe you said that! MSM is owned by jews many of them are dual, U.S. - Israeli, citizens and most of them are eligible for Israeli citizenship.
Click to expand...

So when Jews kill an Arab wielding a knife it’s good or not?


----------

